# Just remember: Democrats created the new era of a lawless society



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.

You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.








						Gun Sanctuary Movement Erupts: 61 Percent of US Counties Now 'Second Amendment Sanctuaries'
					

An analysis has revealed that more than three-fifths of all U.S. counties are so-called "Second Amendment sanctuaries" after ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jun 26, 2021)

Daily Observation:
Democrat Voters are the sludge of our society.
They are violent fanatics who murder policemen.
They block traffic and pull people out of their cars and beat them.
They burn and loot people's businesses.
They burn people's cars.
They burn people's homes.
They assault people who are just walking down the sidewalk.
They are the backwards cretins who cause about 95% of our problems.
....and the Democrat Politicians are even worse


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Daily Observation:
> Democrat Voters are the sludge of our society.
> They are violent fanatics who murder policemen.
> They block traffic and pull people out of their cars and beat them.
> ...


Anyone who supports the above needs to be throat punched.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 26, 2021)

There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....


Same here. You cannot walk into a restaurant where I live without hearing people discuss what kind of firearm they have on their hip and what "load" they are using.

And like you, we have *0* crime. No human feces on our sidewalks. No heroin needles on our streets. No repulsive "Gay Pride Parades" where queers walk 98% naked while making obscene gestures. It's a clean, safe, free, _thriving_ society. In other words, the polar opposite of what the left-wing ideology produces.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....


Really, what is the name of the town?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....
> ...


Really?  What is the name of your city?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Really?  What is the name of your city?


What the fuck do you care?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....
> ...


I won't say because we don't want commie trash like you here....


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Really, what is the name of the town?
> ...


Ohhhh..._that's_ what it is! She's looking to escape the hell that her ideology created! She wants to come live in the paradise that conservatism created! Good catch, Ramb!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 26, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....



I live in a town of 6000. There are no gun stores in town but you can buy a hunting rifle at the local Canadian Tire. Handguns are illegal.

There are no needles in the park or human excrement, you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety. 

In fact when I lived in Toronto I could walk around downtown after midnight in complete safety and often did. I will admit they were problems with needles in the park, but not with human excrement. There are public toilets in our parks. 

And that was in the city of 2 1/2 million. Now I will admit they were parts of town that I didn’t walk around in after midnight, especially Regent Park, or Queen St. east of Yonge to Broadview.   East of Broadview it’s fine but going past all the homeless shelters, flop house and drug treatment centres, I’ll take transit.


----------



## Tax Man (Jun 26, 2021)

In truth these area of low cost life are the end result of the conservative people who lived and left a shithole


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Handguns are illegal.


What a shame...


----------



## Batcat (Jun 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Daily Observation:
> ...


You just proved the point of the post you were replying to,


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> In truth these area of low cost life are the end result of the conservative people who lived and left a shithole


WTF are you mumbling about? That's literally not even a coherent sentence


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


What's your address, turd?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  What is the name of your city?
> ...


Exactly! But I think Rambunctious nailed it - she wants to come live in conservative paradise.

Show me a liberal city, and I'll show you poverty (Detroit), crime (Los Angeles), and misery (San Francisco) _every_ time.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

I live in suburban Phoenix.

I didn't ask anyone's address.  Just the name of the city.  

I'm always curious about all of these reports of a conservative paradise that doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

Translation...you don't want us to call you on your bullshit.  LOL


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I live in suburban Phoenix.


Isn't that a nice luxury to have? Knowing that conservatives are champions of freedom of speech and freedom of though, you can disclose information like that?

Since progressives are fascists, disclosing information like that can get us attacked. We miss the liberty we've created for you fascists.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Translation...you don't want us to call you on your bullshit.  LOL


I'd be happy to give you a tutorial on Google since you're (apparently) unfamiliar with it


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

Batcat said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


That Democrats support chaos, crime, and terrorism?
Yes.....thank you.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I live in suburban Phoenix.
> ...


Funniest shit ever right there.  

What kind of snowflake do you have to be when you're so scared to simply name the city that you live in?  Wow; you're a pussy.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> What kind of snowflake do you have to be when you're so scared to simply name the city that you live in?  Wow; you're a pussy.


Again...the kind of luxury only produced by conservatives. I don't want my paradise to have to endure you violent fascists...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Democrats created the new era of a lawless society


This is a lie.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> What kind of snowflake do you have to be when you're so scared to simply name the city that you live in?  Wow; you're a pussy.


And not for nothing CC, but I'm not the one scared to show up unless I'm in a group of several thousand and have my face covered. 

I show up alone, nothing covering my face - oh and no helmet like you pussies. But, then again, I'm a real man and you leftists only have dress-wearing beta males


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of snowflake do you have to be when you're so scared to simply name the city that you live in?  Wow; you're a pussy.
> ...


Some more funny shit.

You sound like you're on crack....so paranoid.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats created the new era of a lawless society
> ...


And yet you can't even post a single piece of evidence to dispute it!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of snowflake do you have to be when you're so scared to simply name the city that you live in?  Wow; you're a pussy.
> ...



A "real man" who is afraid to state what city he lives in?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > In truth these area of low cost life are the end result of the conservative people who lived and left a shithole
> ...


It's because English is his second language. Probably a Chinese agent.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The thread premise is a lie and you’re a liar – typical of conservatives since most conservatives are liars.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Well, tell us where you're alleged conservative utopia is and it will likely be disputed.  

I lived in the bluest zip code in the world a few years back.  There never was a single murder in that zip code. 
Unlike Texas--red state--constant shootings everywhere.


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2021)

Not only that but they stole an election, is now letting millions of Illegals flood across the border, running up the cost of energy, creating massive inflation and turning our once great military into the Village People.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats created the new era of a lawless society
> ...


*Fact #1*: Democrats engaged in the over-throw of actual local governments across the United States - setting up "autonomous zones" such as "CHAZ" and "CHOP"

*Fact #2: *Not only did the leaders of those local governments not stop the overthrow, they actually encouraged it

*Fact #3:* Democrat leaders setup "sanctuary cities" to hide criminals from ICE and other agencies, in direct violation of immigration laws

I could go on, but that's enough to get the board laughing at you right now


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Snowflake means someone who melts at the sound of alternative viewpoints. 
They need safe-spaces to keep from being sent to a psychiatric ward.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.



No problem.  You just make the ATF a lot larger and get them to crack down on the gun nuts.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Snowflake means pussy.  You're a snowflake.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I lived in the bluest zip code in the world a few years back.  There never was a single murder in that zip code.


And yet you moved out 

_Maybe_ you didn't have a murder, but there's a reason you got the fuck out of dodge. Either there were no jobs, the city was covered in heroin needles and human feces, or other crimes were off the charts. There's a reason you left, sweetie.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Handguns are illegal.
> ...


Whoops.  Poodle just posted a mis-attributed quote again. 





__





						Free men do not ask permission to bear arms  ... [Spurious Quote] | Jefferson Quotes & Family Letters
					






					tjrs.monticello.org
				




*Earliest appearance in print:* J.S. McCrea, letter to the editor, _Medicine Hat (Alberta) News_, January 6, 2001.

*Earliest appearance in print, attributed to Thomas Jefferson:* This quotation has never been attributed to Thomas Jefferson in print media; all attributions have appeared on Internet sites.

*Other attributions: *Glen Aldrich

*Comments:* This quotation has not been found in the writings of Thomas Jefferson.  It very often appears as part of a numbered list, often titled "Firearms Refresher Course"; most of the statements on the list are unattributed, but the list sometimes appears with the spurious Jefferson quotation "Those who hammer their guns into plows will plow for those who do not" at the head of the list.  This may have resulted in the erroneous attribution of other items on the list to Jefferson.  The author of the letter cited above implies that he obtained the list from "an old friend in the United States," so the quotation would appear to date from before 2001, although no earlier appearances in print have been found.

- Anna Berkes, 7/8/15


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Snowflake means pussy.  You're a snowflake.


Right...but in the context of someone who has a "meltdown" over anything. Snowflakes are fragile. It doesn't apply to conservatives, sweetie. We're not the one's who ask for "safe spaces" and "cry closets" on college campuses.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No....snowflake is someone who has a meltdown at the slightest exposure to conservative thought. The truth makes them scream at the sky. They need medication to calm them down because they cannot face reality. They go along with oppression against those they've been taught to hate because they can't face reality. They are weak individuals with no core principles. They are useless in a fight. They betray their friends and their family at the slightest taste of hardship. They are perverts who have relaxed standards and morals...and always have something to hide. Something to be ashamed of.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Right...but in the context of someone who has a "meltdown" over anything. Snowflakes are fragile. It doesn't apply to conservatives, sweetie. We're not the one's who ask for "safe spaces" and "cry closets" on college campuses.



Naw, most of you aren't smart enough to get into college... that's the thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> No....snowflake is someone who has a meltdown at the slightest exposure to conservative thought. The truth makes them scream at the sky. They need medication to calm them down because they cannot face reality. They go along with oppression against those they've been taught to hate because they can't face reality. They are weak individuals with no core principles. They are useless in a fight. They betray their friends and their family at the slightest taste of hardship. They are perverts who have relaxed standards and morals...and always have something to hide. Something to be ashamed of.



I'd ask if you know how hysterical you sound, but it would be a moot point.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > No....snowflake is someone who has a meltdown at the slightest exposure to conservative thought. The truth makes them scream at the sky. They need medication to calm them down because they cannot face reality. They go along with oppression against those they've been taught to hate because they can't face reality. They are weak individuals with no core principles. They are useless in a fight. They betray their friends and their family at the slightest taste of hardship. They are perverts who have relaxed standards and morals...and always have something to hide. Something to be ashamed of.
> ...


Well....you always sound ridiculous.....but that's no big secret.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Well....you always sound ridiculous.....but that's no big secret.



Wow, that debate class you took in the fifth grade is really paying off.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Like the "men" who can't fess up to the city where they live?  That kind of shame?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Like the "men" who can't fess up to the city where they live?  That kind of shame?


Oh sweetie...we're just protecting the women and children of our community from the fascists that you celebrate


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Your ideology is doing a bang-up job, candycorn! The sad part is, this is the exact out come the racist left desires. A lawless America where blacks are eliminated.








						Homicides Have Skyrocketed in These Six Democratic Cities; Black People Are Disproportionately the Victims, Data Shows
					

The number of homicides in six major cities across the country has increased compared to last year, disproportionately affecting black people.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## candycorn (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Your ideology is doing a bang-up job, candycorn! The sad part is, this is the exact out come the racist left desires. A lawless America where blacks are eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were those the same cities blob supporters shot up during his administration?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

See what I mean? The Democrats created a lawless society.








						Harvard Poll: 80 Percent See Border as a Disaster
					

A new Harvard/Harris poll showed an overwhelming, 80% of respondents agreed illegal immigration is a serious issue and that President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris have not been giving it enough attention.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Were those the same cities blob supporters shot up during his administration?


WTF are you mumbling about?

Trump supporters were the one's assaulted/shot at. They were *not* doing the shooting/assaulting.
If Trump supporters were "terrorizing" cities, why were you left-wing assholes calling to *DEFUND* law enforcement in left-wing cities? _Oops_!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Fess up to the city where they live?
My city isn't where you live. 
People like you are few and far between here. 
I haven't met one person like you here. 
I have to go up to Vanderbilt in Nashville to find idiots like you.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2021)

Sorry, Joe!! You guys wanted "sanctuary cities", you got 'em! Gun sanctuary counties negate any gun legislation you pass. Don't you just love the lawless society Dumbocrats created??

  








						'Zero Tolerance' for Gun Dealers Who Break Law Under New 5-Point Plan: Biden
					

President Joe Biden unveiled new measures on June 23 that he says will address gun violence and violent ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Sorry, Joe!! You guys wanted "sanctuary cities", you got 'em! Gun sanctuary counties negate any gun legislation you pass. Don't you just love the lawless society Dumbocrats created??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 more days and TN goes legal open-carry.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 26, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Just remember: Democrats created the new era of a lawless society


And they will blame it on Republicans with help from the fake news liberal media.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 26, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Handguns are illegal.


Why, are Canadians prone to armed violence and rape?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Sorry, Joe!! You guys wanted "sanctuary cities", you got 'em! Gun sanctuary counties negate any gun legislation you pass. Don't you just love the lawless society Dumbocrats created??



Again, Poodle, I don't think Andy and Barnie are going to stand up to the ATF, but go ahead and try.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 27, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, Joe!! You guys wanted "sanctuary cities", you got 'em! Gun sanctuary counties negate any gun legislation you pass. Don't you just love the lawless society Dumbocrats created??
> ...


ICE is evil. ATF is great. I believe we could have been a much richer nation with most having greater lives without the interference of others that is over the top.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> 5 more days and TN goes legal open-carry.


Interesting. My state has always been open carry legal (since it was founded) so we got all excited when we passed conceal carry.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2021)

How is that whole “Defund the Police” thing working out in left-wing Illinois?








						Three suspects reportedly swarm, beat, strangle police officer during traffic stop. Now they're facing serious charges.
					

Authorities arrested three suspects who reportedly beat and strangled an Aurora, Illinois, police officer during a Monday night traffic stop. What are the details? An as-yet identified Aurora police officer stopped a vehicle after its operator reportedly ran a stop sign in a residential area...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Donald H (Jun 27, 2021)

Americans created it, in America. 
ignorant fkng losers.
best wishes for a fruitful revolution, from Canada.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 27, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Right...but in the context of someone who has a "meltdown" over anything. Snowflakes are fragile. It doesn't apply to conservatives, sweetie. We're not the one's who ask for "safe spaces" and "cry closets" on college campuses.
> ...


College does not mean shit unless it is in the right fields.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2021)

P@triot said:


> How is that whole “Defund the Police” thing working out in left-wing Illinois?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.  Crazy Mormon News. 

If you knew anything about Aurora, you'd understand this story in context.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> College does not mean shit unless it is in the right fields.



quite the contrary.   I've gotten jobs exclusively because I had a college degree, even though my degree in "Management of things that have already happened", AKA History, have nothing to do with my job.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 27, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow.  Crazy Mormon News.
> 
> If you knew anything about Aurora, you'd understand this story in context.



  There are Mormons hiding under your bed, as you sleep every night, just waiting for the right time to get you.

  One of these nights, they are going to come out while you're asleep, forcibly convert and baptize you.  After that, they'll drag you off to one of our Temples.  All the very worst, most bizarre things that you imagine go on in our Temples, they are going to do much worse than that to you.

  And there will be nothing that you can do to stop them.

  Sleep well, Incel Joe.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 27, 2021)

P@triot said:


> How is that whole “Defund the Police” thing working out in left-wing Illinois?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should have shot all of them. 
But then the Democrats would have used it to start more riots.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> There are Mormons hiding under your bed, as you sleep every night, just waiting for the right time to get you.
> 
> One of these nights, they are going to come out while you're asleep, forcibly convert and baptize you. After that, they'll drag you off to one of our Temples. All the very worst, most bizarre things that you imagine go on in our Temples, they are going to do much worse than that to you.



I'm more worried one of you nuts might try to baptize me after I'm dead.   I hear that's another one of the crazy things you do. 

But Glen Beck- you know the guy who got fired from Fox News for being too crazy.  HOw crazy do you have to be to get Fox News to fire you?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2021)

The left is doing _everything_ in their power to eliminate law enforcement…








						High school requests resource officer's removal after complaints about her 'divisive' public defense of police, Thin Blue Line patch
					

A suburban Chicago high school dumped its resource officer after receiving complaints about her "divisive" public defense of police and the Thin Blue Line symbol — and the chief of the Mount Prospect, Illinois, police department is concerned about the power a few people can wield over one...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2021)

Just remember C_Clayton_Jones: the Dumbocrats _you_ support in exchange for handouts created this new era of a lawless society.








						'Irony defined': Only days after Oakland slashed its police budget, armed robbers ran up on the city's woke 'violence prevention' chief while he discussed rising crime with local news reporters
					

A security officer with a gun thwarted the burglary




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Americans created it, in America.


Nope, not “Americans”. Dumbocrats. People who actually hate America.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Were those the same cities blob supporters shot up during his administration?
> ...


140 cops on 1/6....  Who assaulted them?

Put your tap dancing shoes on...time to dance.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 29, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Supposedly there is a conservative utopia....  And you "men" are afraid of naming it because you "men" think that by naming this utopia on an obscure message board...that it will be over-run with crime?  

It makes zero sense.  What you "men" are really afraid of is someone checking on your bullshit.  

There is no way you could be held in any less regard, Shirley.


----------



## struth (Jun 29, 2021)

xiden and harris’s america....high crime, high UE, high cost of living, and high taxes


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...



There is a huge difference. States are not required to enforce immigration laws. The courts have stated that local governments are very restricted in what they can do to enforce immigration laws. 

Federal gun laws are different. The supremacy clause means that federal laws override state and local laws. Sheriffs do not interpret the Constitution. The courts do. If the courts uphold the laws then they are required to enforce them or face arrest. They do not have a choice.


----------



## bendog (Jun 30, 2021)

I really don't see the inner city crime being affected by sanctuary stuff.


----------



## bendog (Jun 30, 2021)

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > How is that whole “Defund the Police” thing working out in left-wing Illinois?
> ...


It really sucks that the property taxes are so high.  It looks nice.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > There are four gun stores in my town of 12,000 folks....99% of us are Trump fans and patriots....and you can walk downtown after midnight in total safety....kids can play in the park and not step on needles and human waste....I still live in America not some unrecognizable blue city from hell....
> ...



The figures prove you are a liar. 

Here are the 10 states with the highest homicide rates:


Louisiana (12.4 per 100,000 people)
Missouri (9.8 per 100,000 people)
Nevada (9.1 per 100,000 people)
Maryland (9 per 100,000 people)
Arkansas (8.6 per 100,000 people)
Alaska (8.4 per 100,000 people)
Alabama (8.3 per 100,000 people)
Mississippi (8.2 per 100,000 people)
Illinois (7.8 per 100,000 people)
South Carolina (7.8 per 100,000 people)
7 of the top 10 states are red states. Most of those red states are near the bottom in per capita income.

States with the Lowest Crime Rates​Maine has the lowest crime rate of 1,360.72 incidents per 100,000 people. In 2018, the total number of crimes reported in Maine dropped for the seventh straight year. Since 2009, the total number of reported crimes has fallen by more than 40%. Law enforcement credits the community for working closely with them to achieve this.

New Hampshire has the second-lowest crime rate in the United States of 1,361.76 incidents per 100,000. New Hampshire's safest cities boast crime rates that are less than 100 incidents per 100,000 people. New Hampshire, however, does have a higher-than-average reported rape rate of 49.4 per 100,000 people. Researchers are not sure whether this reflects a culture of sexual assault or a culture of accurate reporting.

Idaho has a crime rate of 1,443.32 per 100,000 people, making it the state with the third-lowest crime rate. Some of Idaho's safest cities are Rexburg, Hailey, and Middleton. According to Safewise, about 2% of Idaho residents reported a personal experience with violent crime in the past year, 10 points below the national average. Aggravated assault is the most common violent crime in Idaho.

Massachusetts has the fourth-lowest crime rate in the U.S. at 1,507.36 incidents per 100,000. Massachusetts's property crime rate of about 1,260 per 100,000 is significantly lower than the national average of 2,200. About 39% of participants in the state's Safewise survey reported worrying about crime daily, down from 55% in 2019. Hopkinton is the safest city in Massachusetts, reporting only 170 crimes per 100,000 people in 2020.

New Jersey's crime rate of 1,542.55 is the fifth-lowest nationwide. New Jersey's violent crime rate falls year over year and currently sits around 210 incidents per 100,000 people. In 2019, 30 New Jersey cities made it onto Safewise's 100 Safest Cities in America list, including Bergenfield, Bernards Township, and Monroe Township.

3 red states, 1 blue state and 1 swing state make up the states with the lowest crime rate.





__





						Crime Rate by State 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I live in suburban Phoenix.
> ...



No they are not. Right wing fascists are attacking our democracy. They are attacking our free speech rights. The only freedom fascist Republicans support are ones that agree with them. Witness Florida.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 30, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> Batcat said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Republicans are the terrorists. Right wing Republicans  have killed more people than Islamic terrorists since Trump took office. The Jan 6 attack on the capitol showed that.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 30, 2021)

Blue cities from hell, now evolving in Wisconsin.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Sorry, Joe!! You guys wanted "sanctuary cities", you got 'em! Gun sanctuary counties negate any gun legislation you pass. Don't you just love the lawless society Dumbocrats created??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it does not. Only the courts can do that. I hope you people love a federal jail.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Federal gun laws are different. The supremacy clause means that federal laws override state and local laws. Sheriffs do not interpret the Constitution. The courts do. If the courts uphold the laws then they are required to enforce them or face arrest. They do not have a choice.



  The Constitution explicitly forbids government from violating the people's right to keep and bear arms.

  It is any legislature that passes a bill intending to do so, any President or governor who signs any such bill into law, any judge who upholds any such law, and any enforcement offer who attempts to enforce any such law, that are all acting illegally.

  The Constitution itself is the highest law in this nation, and none of the commonly-stated excuses for violating it have any legitimacy at all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The Constitution explicitly forbids government from violating the people's right to keep and bear arms.
> 
> It is any legislature that passes a bill intending to do so, any President or governor who signs any such bill into law, any judge who upholds any such law, and any enforcement offer who attempts to enforce any such law, that are all acting illegally.
> 
> The Constitution itself is the highest law in this nation, and none of the commonly-stated excuses for violating it have any legitimacy at all.



Mormon Bob, the notion that the Militia Amendment is a right to gun ownership is just silly.  

Why can't I own a mortar or a small tactical nuke?  I mean, those are "Arms", right?   

Oh, that's right. Because the Militia Amendment says, "WELL REGULATED".


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Blue *city* crime affects every state....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Batcat said:
> ...


The only person that was killed on Jan 6th was a female Republican who was shot by a Brazilian immigrant dressed up as a Capital police officer.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2021)

badger2 said:


> Blue cities from hell, now evolving in Wisconsin.


They're trying to do the same thing here in TN in Nashville.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 140 cops on 1/6....  Who assaulted them?


Uh…nobody. Because they weren’t assaulted. Well, at least not by Trump supporters in DC. The Brian Sicknick autopsy proved that much. 


candycorn said:


> Put your tap dancing shoes on...time to dance.


Put your tinfoil hat on…apparently it’s time for conspiracies for you


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 140 cops on 1/6....  Who assaulted them?


140,000 “cops” on 2015 - 2021 in Ferguson, Baltimore, Philadelphia, Chicago, Portland, DC, etc. Who assaulted them?


candycorn said:


> Put your tap dancing shoes on...time to dance.


Put your tap dancing shoes on baby…time to dance!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > 140 cops on 1/6....  Who assaulted them?
> ...


Ahh...more denial.  

Dozens of blob supporters are charged with assault.  Explain.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> There is a huge difference. States are not required to enforce immigration laws.


Bwahaha! You’re going to hurt yourself stretching that much, buttercup. *Nobody* said states are “required” to enforce immigration laws. In fact, *nobody* even _implied_ it.

But states cannot violate federal law. And that’s exactly what they did by aiding and abetting illegal aliens.

Thanks for playing BB. If that’s the best you can do, you really shouldn’t even try.


busybee01 said:


> Federal gun laws are different. The supremacy clause means that *federal laws override state and local laws*.


Bingo! Ding! Ding! Ding! Which means “sanctuary cities” are illegal.


busybee01 said:


> Sheriffs do not interpret the Constitution. The courts do.


No kidding? Really? Please cite for the class the Article & Section of the US Constitution which states courts have the power to “interpret” the constitution _itself_.

Take your time, cupcake. We’ll wait.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Dozens of blob supporters are charged with assault.  Explain.


Same exact reason the Dumbocrat-controlled House impeached Trump twice when the Senate *exonerated* him: that’s just what you fascists do 

You people love to silence and imprison anyone who refuses to Nazi goose-step with you.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

Dumbocrats created the new era of a lawless society. They did so because they hate the United States. They want to collapse the US and replace it with a Venezuelan/Cuban marxist state.








						Homicides Have Skyrocketed in These 6 Democratic Cities
					

Black people have represented a massive share of murder victims in six major cities through the first six months of 2021 compared to 2020.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dozens of blob supporters are charged with assault.  Explain.
> ...


Well I guess we'll make our way around to you once the important people are addressed....stand by.  LOL  Dumbfuck.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> The figures prove you are a liar.


The *statistics* _prove_ you are a pathological liar (and piece of shit)…








						Homicides Have Skyrocketed in These 6 Democratic Cities
					

Black people have represented a massive share of murder victims in six major cities through the first six months of 2021 compared to 2020.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Well I guess we'll make our way around to you once the important people are addressed....stand by.  LOL  Dumbfuck.


They ☝ don’t even try to hide it anymore


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> No they are not. Right wing fascists are attacking our democracy.


There is no such thing as “right-wing fascism”, Nazi. The right believes in small, limited government. The polar opposite of fascism. It’s you totalitarian dickhead leftists that fight so hard for big, powerful, unconstitutional government.






busybee01 said:


> They are attacking our free speech rights.


Bwahahaha! The left continues to accuse the right of their own crimes. The left is literally making it a crime to acknowledge basic science and speak the truth.

You can’t provide a _single_ example of the right “attacking free speech”.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess we'll make our way around to you once the important people are addressed....stand by.  LOL  Dumbfuck.
> ...


We do hide things. 

We hide our laughter at your bitch ass.  

Blob insurrectionists are being hunted down like dogs.  

Good Times!


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Republicans are the terrorists. Right wing Republicans  have killed more people than Islamic terrorists since Trump took office. The Jan 6 attack on the capitol showed that.


Except that not one single person died on January 6th, Nazi propaganda pig.

Meanwhile, you fascist assholes started killing people in 2015 after *President Trump* merely announced his candidacy. You fascists assholes actually shut down his campaign rally in Chicago. Just think about that for a moment. In America. The land of the free. You fascists shut down a campaign rally because you cannot tolerate free speech.









						Trump Blames 'Thugs' for Cancelled Chicago Rally
					

He said the protesters shut down his First Amendment rights




					time.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Blob insurrectionists are being hunted down like dogs. Good Times!


Whose gonna tell her that there was no “insurrection”? 

Note how excited the fascists are that anyone who doesn’t bow to their fascist ideology is “hunted down like dogs”. Just like Fidel Castro. Just like Adolf Hitler. Just like Saddam Hussien.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Crazy Mormon News.
> ...


You are spot-on, Bob Blaylock! That dude has such an irrational obsession/fear of Mormons. 10-to-1 odds a Mormon touched Joe when he was little. That would explain his hate, his atheism, his misery, and his obsession with Mormons.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2021)

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Blob insurrectionists are being hunted down like dogs. Good Times!
> ...


When you guys break the law, you have to be prepared to suffer the consequences.  Hence you are being hunted down like dogs.  

Unlike those opponents in the nations you mentioned....you guys did break the law and are being held accountable.  One miserable piece of shit at a time is being arrested.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


550 supporters.....but they aren't being charged. They're in custody because they're witnesses.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I haven't broken any laws. 
And any idiot who acted improperly in the Capital would have gotten an ass-whipping from me and most of the Trump supporters that were there.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


In the galaxy of moronic and false statements you've made, this may set the new standard for hilarity in terms of both you doing jack shit to anyone much less to one of your fellow blobbers.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Really, what is the name of the town?


It's called Yourenotwelcomehere.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Really, what is the name of the town?
> ...


As fictional towns go, that is a good a name as any.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> As fictional towns go, that is a good a name as any.


As fictional intellects go, candycorn is as good of name as any as well.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > As fictional towns go, that is a good a name as any.
> ...


Yet here you are responding little one.  LOL


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 1, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yet here you are responding little one.  LOL


Learn to use commas, you illiterate dumbfuck.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yet here you are responding little one.  LOL
> ...


I guess when you know you've had your ass kicked, all you can do is complain about someone else's grammar.  Right loser?


----------



## Orangecat (Jul 1, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I guess when you know you've had your ass kicked, all you can do is complain about someone else's grammar.  Right loser?


Lol. I see you took the education and used a comma that time, dipstick.
Yeah, what an "asskicking":
candycorn said: Yet here you are responding little one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 1, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Dumbocrats created the new era of a lawless society. They did so because they hate the United States. They want to collapse the US and replace it with a Venezuelan/Cuban marxist state.



Sorry, Poodle, Trump beat them to it.  600,000 dead, 65,000 businesses lost, 65 million unemployed, massive government spending to keep the populace happy, we are all "marxists" now.  We became Marxists when we all accepted Trump's stimulus checks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 1, 2021)

mudwhistle said:


> I haven't broken any laws.
> And any idiot who acted improperly in the Capital would have gotten an ass-whipping from me and most of the Trump supporters that were there.



Yes, members of Congress were barricading themselves in their offices because the 1/6 crowd was so friendly.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2021)

Democrats have openly supported (and aided) in the invasion of the United States. They've created the new lawless society that decent people now have to endure.

Thank goodness 61% of all counties have implemented "gun sanctuary counties" so that decent Americans can defend themselves from the animals on the left:








						Illegal Alien Accused of Beheading Man, Playing 'Soccer with His Head'
					

An illegal alien out on bail for a murder charge is accused of beheading a man and then kicking the man's head around like a soccer ball.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

candycorn said:


> When you guys break the law, you have to be prepared to suffer the consequences.


Where was this bat-shit crazy broad when ANTIFA and BLM spent 5 years committing murder, looting anything that wasn’t nailed down, and burning American cities to the ground?  

She had absolutely 0 commitment to law & order back then


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Unlike those opponents in the nations you mentioned....you guys did break the law and are being held accountable.


Whose gonna tell her that no laws were broken? 

I know you fascists don’t agree with it, but actual peaceful protests are still 100% legal in the United States.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

Just remember…the Dumbocrats created the new lawless society. They are acting like fucking mafia thugs at this point (with no repercussions)




__





						Maintenance Mode
					

Site will be available soon. Thank you for your patience!




					djhjmedia.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Just remember…the Dumbocrats created the new lawless society. They are acting like fucking mafia thugs at this point (with no repercussions)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poodle, how was that any different than what you clowns tried to pull on 1/6?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

Just remember…the Dumbocrats created the new lawless society. So many true Americans suffering because the anti-American left wants to collapse the United States and replace it with a fascists state without a constitution.








						Sanctuary County Twice Freed Illegal Accused of Trying to Rape Teen Girl
					

An illegal alien MS-13 Gang member accused of attempting to rape a 15-year-old girl in May was twice freed by a sanctuary jurisdiction.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

I literally cannot thank you whack-job extremists enough, candycorn, Seawytch, etc.! Keep supporting abortion, looting, fascism, etc. It just keeps sending more and more people running to conservatism. We thank you!

Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you the lawless thuggery of the left:








						Target, Walgreens make drastic changes due to increase in San Francisco thefts
					

After 10 p.m. the 7-Eleven on Drumm St. in the Financial District only does business through a metal door. But first you have to ring the bell to let them know you're outside.




					abc7news.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

I literally cannot thank you whack-job extremists enough, candycorn, Seawytch, etc.! Keep supporting abortion, looting, fascism, etc. It just keeps sending more and more people running to conservatism. We thank you!

Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you the lawless thuggery of the left:








						Sanctuary County Twice Freed Illegal Accused of Trying to Rape Teen Girl
					

An illegal alien MS-13 Gang member accused of attempting to rape a 15-year-old girl in May was twice freed by a sanctuary jurisdiction.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

Bwahahahaha!!! The left is so profoundly incompetent (not to mention committed to crime) that the literally don't even know their fuck'n local charters 








						Judge Orders Minneapolis to Hire More Police Officers
					

A judge orders the city of Minneapolis to hire more police officers after finding the reduction of its police force violates its charter.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2021)

Just remember: Dumbocrats created the new era of a lawless society.




__





						Tucker Carlson: Joe Biden Using Military to Fly Illegal Aliens to U.S.
					

Joe Biden is using the United States Armed Forces to help fly illegal aliens into the interior of the U.S., Fox News's Tucker Carlson said.



					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2021)

Just remember: Dumbocrats created the new era of a lawless society:








						Texas Democrat Joe Moody Removed From House Leadership Post Over Walk-Out
					

Texas House Democrat Joe Moody has been relieved of his duties as speaker pro tempore in a disciplinary act announced by Speaker Dade Phelan, a Republican, as a consequence of Moody's participation in a Democrat walk-out that broke quorum and put a freeze on a GOP election reform bill.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats created the new era of a lawless society
> ...


Don’t you feel _really_ stupid now, CCJ?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2021)

Typical Democrat city…








						VIDEO: Chaotic scene at Nationals game as fans panic when gunfire erupts outside Nationals Park
					

A chaotic scene erupted during Saturday night's Washington Nationals game against the San Diego Padres following a shooting outside the Washington, D.C. stadium. Panicked baseball fans were seen running after they heard gunfire.Videos on Twitter show the moment that gunfire was reportedly heard...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2021)

Just remember..the Democrats pushed hard for a lawless society, with their “sanctuary cities” and #DefundThePolice bullshit. They have blood all over their hands. The saddest part is that they are _loving_ it.








						Crime
					

Get the latest crime news and updates from PEOPLE.com, including true crime sagas, cold cases and breaking national news.




					people.com


----------



## bendog (Jul 21, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...


imo that goes to whichever genius came up with the war on drugs.  It was like prohibition all over again.  The only time people had a use for laws was when bodies started to pile up.  And even then, cutting shit with fentanyl seems akin to people going blind on bad gin.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2021)

bendog said:


> imo that goes to whichever genius came up with the war on drugs.  It was like prohibition all over again.


I don’t necessarily disagree with you, but I also understand their predicament. The crimes committed by heroin and crack addicts desperately trying to get their next fix are pretty heinous.

Do nothing results in horrors. Outlawing it results in the same horrors as prohibition. It’s pretty much a lose-lose.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 22, 2021)

The lawless society the Democrats have _desperately_ been trying to build for decades…








						Dashcam video captures the moment suspects swarm, beat, strangle police officer during traffic stop
					

Harrowing dashcam footage showed the moment a group of suspects attacked a police officer following a traffic stop, according to a Thursday report from Fox News. What's a brief history? 	In June, authorities arrested three suspects who reportedly beat and strangled an Aurora, Illinois, police...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2021)

Just like the taxes they call for and then refuse to pay, the left refuses to mask up despite screaming for “mask mandates” 24x7. The left is nothing but repugnant hypocrites who demand rules for everyone else but refuse to abide by those same rules.








						San Francisco Mayor Goes to Nightclub Maskless, Breaks Own Mandate
					

San Francisco Mayor London Breed did not wear a mask a local nightclub Wednesday, violating the city's mask guidance.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2021)

Just like the taxes they call for and then refuse to pay, the left refuses to mask up despite screaming for “mask mandates” 24x7. The left is nothing but repugnant hypocrites who demand rules for everyone else but refuse to abide by those same rules.








						'Hypocrisy!': Fla. school board member who pushed for student mask mandate gets called out for not wearing mask at ritzy indoor gala
					





					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 19, 2021)

Lying and denying are what Democrats do best, but unfortunately for them, that is next to impossible to pull of in the era of technology. They allowed cities to be burned to the ground, looted, and terrorized.








						Portland hit by 100-person riot that caused $500,000 in damages
					

Portland police say a recently passed law ties their hands even further as it prohibits police from using crowd control techniques like pepper spray or tear gas.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Tax Man (Oct 19, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Lying and denying are what Democrats do best, but unfortunately for them, that is next to impossible to pull of in the era of technology. They allowed cities to be burned to the ground, looted, and terrorized.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have anything from reputable sources?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 19, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> Do you have anything from reputable sources?


Ladies & Gentlemen, I rest my case!! Lying & Denying. It's what the left does best. It's all the left does.

Every media outlet in the world covered the Portland riots by ANTIFA and BLM. You know it is *100%* *true*. And here you sit desperately trying to rewrite history because you know you're on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Tax Man (Oct 20, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen, I rest my case!! Lying & Denying. It's what the left does best. It's all the left does.
> 
> Every media outlet in the world covered the Portland riots by ANTIFA and BLM. You know it is *100%* *true*. And here you sit desperately trying to rewrite history because you know you're on the wrong side of history.


I am not rewriting history, you are.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...


There is no actual and express Immigration clause in our federal Constitution.  

This is actual State Law and police power for Legal purposes regardless of border threads:
_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I am not rewriting history, you are.


And Tax Man breaks out the “I’m rubber, you’re glue” 2nd grade defense.

Jack-ass, it was all captured on video by thousands of news outlets across the world. This is like trying to deny 9/11.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies & Gentlemen, I rest my case!! Lying & Denying. It's what the left does best. It's all the left does.
> ...


Lying & Denying - it’s just what the left does 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tax Man (Oct 20, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Lying & Denying - it’s just what the left does 🤷‍♂️


I am not lying. like you do, and I am not denying. I simply want you to prove that the democrats created the lawless society .


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> I am not lying. like you do, and I am not denying. I simply want you to prove that the democrats created the lawless society .


I did. I posted the article (several of them actually). Ask a trusted, _literate_, adult to read it to you.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 22, 2021)

Remember folks, the Democrats created a lawless society when they started building "Sanctuary Cities" and "Autonomous Zones".

Well, careful what you wish for. Welcome to "Vaccine Sanctuary Cities" (along with "Firearm Sanctuary Cities").








						Illinois sheriffs tell Chicago Mayor Lightfoot they will not help with the 'preplanned police shortage' created by her vaccine mandate
					

Chicago Mayor Lori Lightfoot has been a fan of using her pandemic-discovered powers to dictate the lives of city residents and employees — though she has been happy to repeatedly violate her own COVID-19 mandates. One her most infamous moves to date has been to require all Chicago cops to get...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 27, 2021)

If you do it, you're a "xenophobe". If _they_ do it, it's totally cool.








						After White House bans travel from 8 African countries, tweets resurface of Biden saying travel bans don't work and accusing Trump of 'xenophobia'
					

Previous tweets from President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris are igniting accusations of hypocrisy after the administration announced a travel ban in response to a new COVID-19 variant. A World Health Organization panel convened on Friday to assess the potential of the SARS-CoV-2...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 28, 2021)

P@triot said:


> I did. I posted the article (several of them actually). Ask a trusted, _literate_, adult to read it to you.


They do not prove anything, they simply IMPLY.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 29, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> They do not prove anything, they simply IMPLY.


Nope. You simply *LIE*. The articles indisputably *prove*. When you instruct law enforcement to stand down so that people can riot, loot, burn, and even commit murder, all because you're pissed off you lost an election, you're intentionally creating a lawless society.

And no matter how many times you deny what you know to be true, it won't change the facts. We saw the nation burning for 5 years as Trump ran for (and then won) office.


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 29, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Nope. You simply *LIE*. The articles indisputably *prove*. When you instruct law enforcement to stand down so that people can riot, loot, burn, and even commit murder, all because you're pissed off you lost an election, you're intentionally creating a lawless society.
> 
> And no matter how many times you deny what you know to be true, it won't change the facts. We saw the nation burning for 5 years as Trump ran for (and then won) office.


I do not lie! You do not understand English. You are putting all evil on a particular political party and denying any culpability for your self or party.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> You are putting all evil on a particular political party and denying any culpability for your self or party.


I’ve never done that and I never will. I’ll call out the Republican Party (or any Republican) for _anything_ they do wrong.

The fact is, Democrats across the nation ordered law enforcement to stand down and allow criminal acts because they were furious they lost an election.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2021)

The left has demonized law enforcement while promoting domestic terrorist organizations like BLM and ANTIFA.








						Teacher Forced to Remove Pro-Police Flag While BLM, Pride Flags Allowed
					

A middle school teacher in Washington state reportedly was told to remove a pro-police flag she had hanging in her classroom.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 9, 2021)

This is going to cause Tax Man to lose his shit (the facts always do), but here again we see Democrats building a lawless society. When we the people decide something properly and legally, the Dems just ignore it and do what they want.

This will come back to haunt them (just like it did when Harry Reid invoked the "nuclear option"). The left is always too stupid to understand that nothing occurs in a vacuum. Actions have consequences, and you will see conservatives setup "gun sanctuaries" to bypass any and all new left-wing gun legislation. And these losers will lose their shit over it. Oh well!








						California Considers Funding Abortion Tourism If Roe Overturned
					

California might fund abortions for out-of-state women as part of a proposal to expand abortion accessibility if Roe v. Wade is overturned.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## bendog (Dec 9, 2021)

P@triot said:


> This is going to cause Tax Man to lose his shit (the facts always do), but here again we see Democrats building a lawless society. When we the people decide something properly and legally, the Dems just ignore it and do what they want.
> 
> This will come back to haunt them (just like it did when Harry Reid invoked the "nuclear option"). The left is always too stupid to understand that nothing occurs in a vacuum. Actions have consequences, and you will see conservatives setup "gun sanctuaries" to bypass any and all new left-wing gun legislation. And these losers will lose their shit over it. Oh well!
> 
> ...


And we'll have a fucking insurrection before we allow the blacks to steal another election.  By GOD!!!!


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 9, 2021)

P@triot said:


> This is going to cause Tax Man to lose his shit (the facts always do), but here again we see Democrats building a lawless society. When we the people decide something properly and legally, the Dems just ignore it and do what they want.
> 
> This will come back to haunt them (just like it did when Harry Reid invoked the "nuclear option"). The left is always too stupid to understand that nothing occurs in a vacuum. Actions have consequences, and you will see conservatives setup "gun sanctuaries" to bypass any and all new left-wing gun legislation. And these losers will lose their shit over it. Oh well!
> 
> ...


The sanctuary state for abortion is not lawless it is because religion is not supposed to be in government rules. Just like so much of the illegal laws passed by repukes.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 9, 2021)

bendog said:


> And we'll have a fucking insurrection before we allow the blacks to steal another election.  By GOD!!!!


Well, at least you nut-job leftists are being honest about your rioting and racism now. That's a big first step!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 9, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> The sanctuary state for abortion is not lawless it is because religion is not supposed to be in government rules. Just like so much of the illegal laws passed by repukes.


Bwahaha! This has *nothing* to do with "religion". *Science* can unequivocally prove that a baby in the womb is:

A human being
A distinct and separate life from the mother
Science, snowflake. Not religion. Science. You continue to fight for the lawless society you deny the Democrats have created. Oops!


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 10, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Bwahaha! This has *nothing* to do with "religion". *Science* can unequivocally prove that a baby in the womb is:
> 
> A human being
> A distinct and separate life from the mother
> Science, snowflake. Not religion. Science. You continue to fight for the lawless society you deny the Democrats have created. Oops!


It matters not what science can prove the law are based on religious beliefs. The fetus is not a human until birthed and can exist outside the womb.


----------



## sartre play (Dec 10, 2021)

I live in a very nice conservative town, The need for a multi million dollar food kitchen to feed poor people has opened in the last two years. Still not many but a growing number of homeless & a increase of minor crimes. Wish I had an answer, only thing I feel sure of, a country divided by hate is not in a good position to solve problems.


----------



## Resnic (Dec 10, 2021)

Too bad it isn't truly lawless, that way real Americans could put a stop to the lefts domestic terrorists, rapists, thieves and dregs of society.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 10, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I live in suburban Phoenix.
> 
> I didn't ask anyone's address.  Just the name of the city.
> 
> I'm always curious about all of these reports of a conservative paradise that doesn't seem to exist.


Well I live on the west side of suburban Phoenix and it’s pretty much like those idyllic towns.  No needles, no shit, little crime (other than old farts like me running red lights because their reactions are too slow to stop).  A lot of people with guns and Trump signs and flags, and quite a few that carry either concealed or openly.  Nice quiet and civilized.


----------



## sartre play (Dec 10, 2021)

P@triot said:


> How is that whole “Defund the Police” thing working out in left-wing Illinois?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over supplication of the poorly worded desire for an improvement in how we police.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Dec 10, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Americans created it, in America.
> ignorant fkng losers.
> best wishes for a fruitful revolution, from Canada.


Losers?  We beat your loyalist asses over and over again.  How many times have you and the mother country come begging us to save you?  We beat you in the AWI,we tied you in the War of 1812.  In WWI we saved you and again in WWII.  Right now you huddle under our defensive wing while criticizing us.  Canada couldn’t defeat a troop of Girl Scouts without US help.  You never held up your end when you belonged to the UK, depending on them for defense.  I’d be really careful who you call losers, we might decide to turn English speaking Canada into nine new states and let the Québécois form their own country.


----------



## Donald H (Dec 10, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> we might decide to turn English speaking Canada into nine new states and let the Québécois form their own country.


Many of we Canadians are aware of the pending threat that's presented by our natural resources.
But how can we believe when you tell us in the next breathe that we need you to defend us against......... China? Russia? 

Know thy enemy by his words!


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 10, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Well I live on the west side of suburban Phoenix and it’s pretty much like those idyllic towns.  No needles, no shit, little crime (other than old farts like me running red lights because their reactions are too slow to stop).  A lot of people with guns and Trump signs and flags, and quite a few that carry either concealed or openly.  Nice quiet and civilized.


When I was there things were much different and I don't mean the streets did not run north south and east west.


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 10, 2021)

sartre play said:


> I live in a very nice conservative town, The need for a multi million dollar food kitchen to feed poor people has opened in the last two years. Still not many but a growing number of homeless & a increase of minor crimes. Wish I had an answer, only thing I feel sure of, a country divided by hate is not in a good position to solve problems.


I live in a very liberal multi national city. It is very nice and expensive to live here. We do have homeless and they live by the RR tracks. No needles or poop but lots of I hate republican signs.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 10, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...


Apparently, you missed the mark meadows 1/6 PowerPoint...or the entire orange administration.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 10, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Apparently, you missed the mark meadows 1/6 PowerPoint...or the entire orange administration.


he missed nothing.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 10, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> he missed nothing.


Dude, stop digging in the stupid hole.

Either offer a better excuse or an apology for it.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2021)

AZrailwhale said:


> Well I live on the west side of suburban Phoenix and it’s pretty much like those idyllic towns.  No needles, no shit, little crime (other than old farts like me running red lights because their reactions are too slow to stop).  A lot of people with guns and Trump signs and flags, and quite a few that carry either concealed or openly.  Nice quiet and civilized.


Really?  Which neighborhood has "no shit"?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 11, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Really?  Which neighborhood has "no shit"?


No needles because old people have pills...


----------



## candycorn (Dec 11, 2021)

otto105 said:


> No needles because old people have pills...



I've lived here for quite a while...for sure there are neighborhoods that are much better than others in Phoenix...but unless you're talking about the mansion areas where the cops are hyper vigilant (no coincidence that the governor, old money, media and other politicians live there) there are none of these working-class utopias you hear about on the Internet.  I chalk it up to every conservative on this board being an eccentric millionaire--we have about 8 here


----------



## P@triot (Dec 14, 2021)

Hey Democrats - how is that whole "Defund The Police" thing working out for you?? 








						VIDEO: Thug takes swing at cop's face, knocks her flat on her back amid suspected shoplifting; bone in officer's face broken
					

A man was caught on video taking a swing at a New York City police officer's face and knocking her flat on her back outside a Duane Reade pharmacy in Manhattan's Murray Hill neighborhood Friday. What are the details? 	Police said the officer responded to a call about the man shoplifting, but the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 14, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I've lived here for quite a while...for sure there are neighborhoods that are much better than others in Phoenix...but unless you're talking about the mansion areas where the cops are hyper vigilant (no coincidence that the governor, old money, media and other politicians live there) there are none of these working-class utopias you hear about on the Internet.  I chalk it up to every conservative on this board being an eccentric millionaire--we have about 8 here


Why does it not surprise me that a Democrat cannot imagine a community without human feces and heroin needles in the streets or rampant homelessness?

I don't know what to tell you CC. You can pretend like conservative utopia doesn't exist, but unlike the liberal utopia, it actually does. I'm as middle class as middle class can be and we don't have ANY of your problems.

Not a single ANTIFA or BLM riot over the past 5 years. Streets are clean. Lawns are manicured. And people here know, if you attempt to rape a woman, you're almost guaranteed to get your head blown off by a large-caliber handgun. It's peaceful. It's beautiful. The air is clean, the taxes are low, and the crime is near non-existent.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Why does it not surprise me that a Democrat cannot imagine a community without human feces and heroin needles in the streets or rampant homelessness?
> 
> I don't know what to tell you CC. You can pretend like conservative utopia doesn't exist, but unlike the liberal utopia, it actually does. I'm as middle class as middle class can be and we don't have ANY of your problems.
> 
> Not a single ANTIFA or BLM riot over the past 5 years. Streets are clean. Lawns are manicured. And people here know, if you attempt to rape a woman, you're almost guaranteed to get your head blown off by a large-caliber handgun. It's peaceful. It's beautiful. The air is clean, the taxes are low, and the crime is near non-existent.


And, I will bet, you, collectively,  vote strongly Republican.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 14, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Hey Democrats - how is that whole "Defund The Police" thing working out for you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you referring too corporate polices?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Dec 14, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...



Nobody has taken yer guns during the last 240 years.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nobody has taken yer guns during the last 240 years.


Only because Democrats would rather stay in office than make good on their campaign promises.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 14, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Only because Democrats would rather stay in office than make good on their campaign promises.


Ohhhhh, scary.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 14, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Ohhhhh, scary.


Not sure how or why you think your is a relevant or meaningful reply, but....  OK.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 14, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Nobody has taken yer guns during the last 240 years.


That is some brilliant left-wing "logic". Before the Holocaust, nobody had thrown Jews in ovens for 10,000 years.

Only a fuck'n low-IQ leftist waits until _after_ something terrible happens to worry about it.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 14, 2021)

The Democrats not only believe in pushing lies, they also believe in guilty until proven innocent - counter to all of our laws. They were all too happy to declare all things "MAGA" to be "racist" and "evil".








						Medals for Jumping to Conclusions About Jussie Smollett
					

Democrats' reaction to the Jussie Smollett case shows they want to believe bad things about America before the facts are in and made known.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 15, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Why does it not surprise me that a Democrat cannot imagine a community without human feces and heroin needles in the streets or rampant homelessness?
> 
> I don't know what to tell you CC. You can pretend like conservative utopia doesn't exist, but unlike the liberal utopia, it actually does. I'm as middle class as middle class can be and we don't have ANY of your problems.
> 
> Not a single ANTIFA or BLM riot over the past 5 years. Streets are clean. Lawns are manicured. And people here know, if you attempt to rape a woman, you're almost guaranteed to get your head blown off by a large-caliber handgun. It's peaceful. It's beautiful. The air is clean, the taxes are low, and the crime is near non-existent.




The leftists like CandyCorn suffer from something I call "Reality Dyslexia."   We see things like that and it is ugly to us....for her it is beautiful.....they see truth as lies, lies as truth....and they can't see reality, they see fantasy...which is why they believe the things they believe...

I think this is the best explanation I have ever heard about how people like Candycorn think...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 15, 2021)

2aguy said:


> The leftists like CandyCorn suffer from something I call "Reality Dyslexia." We see things like that and it is ugly to us....for her it is beautiful.....they see truth as lies, lies as truth....and they can't see reality, they see fantasy...which is why they believe the things they believe...
> 
> I think this is the best explanation I have ever heard about how people like Candycorn  think...



Isaiah 5:20:  _Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!_


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 15, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Isaiah 5:20:  _Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!_




Yep..........the democrats should pay attention to that....


----------



## Tax Man (Dec 15, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Yep..........the democrats should pay attention to that....


It was directed to the religious whack jobs of the reich. We on the correct side of intellect have no need for religion to explain our ways.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 15, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Isaiah 5:20:  _Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter!_
> ...



  It seems, lately, that Democraps are being exactly those whom this verse is intended to address, doesn't it?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 15, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> It was directed to the religious whack jobs of the reich. We on the correct side of intellect have no need for religion to explain our ways.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 15, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> We on the *correct side of intellect* have no need for religion to explain our ways.


Bwahaha! You literally claim that someone with a penis can menstruate and give birth!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 15, 2021)

This is the type of person the left-wing ideology produces. Angry, intolerant, fascists without a shred of decency in their dark souls. Seriously, who destroys groceries of elderly people over a sign that says "thank you". Liberals, that's who!








						Delivery driver destroys elderly couple's groceries after discovering police 'thank you' sign in front yard — but the internet opens its pocketbooks to help
					

Police say a grocery delivery driver destroyed a Minnesota elderly couple's groceries after seeing a pro-police sign in their front yard. Social media users, however, have rallied and donated thousands of dollars to the couple in support of them and in compensation for the sweet couple's bizarre...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 15, 2021)

Tax Man said:


> We on the correct side of intellect have no need for religion to explain our ways.


You must be so proud of the "intellect" demonstrated here, uh Mooch of  Taxes Man?








						Delivery driver destroys elderly couple's groceries after discovering police 'thank you' sign in front yard — but the internet opens its pocketbooks to help
					

Police say a grocery delivery driver destroyed a Minnesota elderly couple's groceries after seeing a pro-police sign in their front yard. Social media users, however, have rallied and donated thousands of dollars to the couple in support of them and in compensation for the sweet couple's bizarre...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 16, 2021)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It seems, lately, that Democraps are being exactly those whom this verse is intended to address, doesn't it?




Yes....sadly.......


----------



## P@triot (Dec 19, 2021)

Since the left created their “sanctuary cities”, violating federal law, conservatives need to answer with a “sanctuary state” that protects ALL of its citizens against federal taxes.

Not one fucking dime to the federal government from anybody. Make sure all banks are local banks _only_, so that the federal government doesn’t just “seize” funds. And if they send a single federal official, the state sends all necessary state resources to arrest and prosecute that federal official - protecting the citizens.

The lawless thugs on the left created the game. Let’s play it by the same rules.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 20, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Daily Observation:
> Democrat Voters are the sludge of our society.
> They are violent fanatics who murder policemen.
> They block traffic and pull people out of their cars and beat them.
> ...



And we love you too even though you are an ignorant hate filled gutless demophobe. 

Have you got the courage to say that to democrats  in public? Of course not.   You hide behind your silly name because you've got no guts.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> And we love you too even though you are an ignorant *hate filled* gutless demophobe.


Conservatives didn’t block streets and highways to Hitlery Clinton campaign rallies (liberals did that to Trump though) and conservatives have never shut down a campaign rally (liberals did that to Trump in Chicago though)


Colin norris said:


> Have you got the courage to say that to democrats  in public? Of course not.   You hide behind your silly name because you've got no guts.


Yeeaahh…here’s the thing Colin: you people wear dresses and require “safe spaces”. You’re as intimidating as a newborn baby bunny. So yes, I’ll say anything to a Dumbocrat any time, without hesitation. Cause, well, all of you are beta-males 🤷‍♂️


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 20, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Have you got the courage to say that to democrats  in public? Of course not.   You hide behind your silly name because you've got no guts.


^^^
Irony so thick a continental engineer can't cut it.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

Just remember, the Democrats :

refuse to enforce our most basic immigration laws
demanded law enforcement stand down during BLM & Antifa riots
encouraged ANTIFA to riot
created “sanctuary cities”
allow (and encourage) looting


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Just remember, the Democrats :
> 
> refuse to enforce our most basic immigration laws
> demanded law enforcement stand down during BLM & Antifa riots
> ...



- What basic law on immigration? 
- Just like they did during the maga fuckup Capitol insurrection.
- What encouragement
- Sanctuary cities help save lives and reduce crime.
- like maga pols did during the Capitol insurrection


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> - What basic law on immigration?


Uh...the laws that state if you cross our borders without 


otto105 said:


> - Just like they did during the maga fuckup Capitol insurrection.


Exactly. Just like they did when some assholes (about half of which were ANTIFA pricks) broke into the Capitol building illegally. The fucking Dumobcrats stood by and let it happen because they thought it would be politically advantageous.


otto105 said:


> - What encouragement


It's painful always having to enlighten the uninformed left. Why do you people discuss politics when you're too fucking lazy to just keep up with current events?

"What encouragement"? Announcing to the people that you have instructed all law enforcement to stand down and allow violence, looting, and arson.

"What encouragement"? Gorilla/Ape face Maxine Waters grabbing a megaphone and telling constituents to "harass" conservatives at restaurants, grocery stores, and any other public place (harassment is literally a crime - figured I would save you the embarrassment since you're so damn uninformed)

Literally dozens and dozens more examples but it's time for your lazy ass to start doing your own damn homework for once.


otto105 said:


> - Sanctuary cities help save lives and reduce crime.


*A.* No they don't. Stop with your childish and ignorant propaganda. If you're going to *lie*, at least come up with a bette lie than that

*B.* Doesn't matter even if they did. No law states it's ok for Democrats to break the law if they think they are "saving lives" and "reducing crimes"

*C.* You know what _actually_ "reduces crimes"? Stopping illegal aliens from crossing our border and arresting the dirt-bag criminals that broke into our country, rather than aiding & abetting their criminal activities.


otto105 said:


> - like maga pols did during the Capitol insurrection


So you're literally admitting that everything I said was 100% correct. The Dumobcrats have committed themselves to destabilizing the United States by encouraging crime by their constituents and refusing to prevent it. Thank you.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> - What basic law on immigration?
> - Just like they did during the maga fuckup Capitol insurrection.
> - What encouragement
> -* Sanctuary cities help save lives and reduce crime.*
> - like maga pols did during the Capitol insurrection


Folks, imagine being such a dirt-bag piece of shit that you attempt to make the case that committing crime is a _good_ thing.

I guarantee you within 10 years here (and most likely 5), the Dumbocrats will be insisting that rape is a good thing. The most likely excuse they will use is that birthrates have been plummeting around the world and force-conception is "good" for society.

Mark it the fuck down right now. These disgusting mother-fuckers like Otto will be parroting it.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Uh...the laws that state if you cross our borders without
> 
> Exactly. Just like they did when some assholes (about half of which were ANTIFA pricks) broke into the Capitol building illegally. The fucking Dumobcrats stood by and let it happen because they thought it would be politically advantageous.
> 
> ...



Nothing that you POSTED is true. 

It's all just QOP weird wingnut racism and xenophobic bullshit that you're apparently proud of.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Nothing that you POSTED is true.


All of it is *100% fact* and you fucking _know_ it. Which is exactly why you didn't point out even one single thing and state was was "untrue" about it.

Which further illustrates how you're such a dick. It's bad enough you try to defend crime, but then to claim that others are lying about those crimes, further cements how you're just a bad person to your core.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

P@triot said:


> All of it is *100% fact* and you fucking _know_ it. Which is exactly why you didn't point out even one single thing and state was was "untrue" about it.
> 
> Which further illustrates how you're such a dick. It's bad enough you try to defend crime, but then to claim that others are lying about those crimes, further cements how you're just a bad person to your core.



Sure, sure let's look at the crime thing with sanctuary cities.

Facts still matter: Data shows sanctuary cities keep communities safer 

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/1078087417704974


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Sure, sure let's look at the crime thing with sanctuary cities.
> 
> Facts still matter: Data shows sanctuary cities keep communities safer
> 
> https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/1078087417704974


Bwahahahaha!!! Holy fucking shit, where to _begin_ with this *propaganda* piece?

This is a fucking _opinion_ piece 


And he doesn't even pretend like he has a factual study. He flat out states "wellllll...best I could find" followed by "less crime the comparable". Oh yeah? What was his criteria for "comparable"?


Lastly, even if this propaganda bullshit had done an _actual_ scientific study with controls, *correlation does not equal causation*. The fact a city provides sanctuary for criminals in no way _reduces_ crime. That makes 0 fucking sense. At best, it just means those cities have less crime to begin with.
So now that you've been exposed as a dick and as uneducated/ignorant, do you have _anything_ else for us? I'm happy to keep exposing you as a fraud pushing propaganda.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahaha!!! Holy fucking shit, where to _begin_ with this *propaganda* piece?
> 
> This is a fucking _opinion_ piece View attachment 597463
> And he doesn't even pretend like he has a factual study. He flat out states "wellllll...best I could find" followed by "less crime the comparable". Oh yeah? What was his criteria for "comparable"?View attachment 597465
> ...


The Hill is a right leaning news source, bit you just continue on to stupid.

And you didn't prove anything but your bias.

Try this one on...

Sanctuary policies reduce deportations without increasing crime


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahaha!!! Holy fucking shit, where to _begin_ with this *propaganda* piece?
> 
> This is a fucking _opinion_ piece View attachment 597463
> And he doesn't even pretend like he has a factual study. He flat out states "wellllll...best I could find" followed by "less crime the comparable". Oh yeah? What was his criteria for "comparable"?View attachment 597465
> ...


How about this one toxic maga fuckup and your belief system...

Do sanctuary cities experience more crime? A CGO Working Paper


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 5, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Daily Observation:
> Democrat Voters are the sludge of our society.
> They are violent fanatics who murder policemen.
> They block traffic and pull people out of their cars and beat them.
> ...


So much for their minor negatives.  Now let's move onto the hard stuff.  Their NEED to start wars that kill millions of innocents - especially children (attention "President" Xiden!) in their feeble attempt to fix the economies they broke.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How about this one toxic maga fuckup and your belief system...
> 
> Do sanctuary cities experience more crime? A CGO Working Paper


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

How about the right leaning CATO...


https://www.cato.org/blog/sanctuary-cities-reduce-deportations-without-increasing-crime


----------



## otto105 (Feb 5, 2022)

How about this one toxic maga fuckup...

https://sociology.unc.edu/wp-conten...he-Research-on-Sanctuary-Cities-and-Crime.pdf

Anything yet from your ass?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The Hill is a right leaning news source, bit you just continue on to stupid.


At no point did I even argue right-wing or left-wing, you low-IQ imbecile. I pointed out that it was an _opinion_ piece. And then I read the article and showed you were even the author wasn't hiding the fact that they didn't have any facts (probably due to fear of lawsuits).


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Sanctuary policies reduce deportations *without increasing* crime


Bwahahahahaha!!!! Holy fucking shit. So you went from "sanctuary cities _decrease_ crime" to "well...well...they don't _increase_ crime" in a single fucking post. 

I'm dead. Absolutely dead. That is fall-down hilarious. One post to abandon his position and move the goalposts. What a Dumbocrat!


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Sure, sure let's look at the crime thing with sanctuary cities.
> 
> Facts still matter: Data shows sanctuary cities keep communities safer
> 
> https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/1078087417704974


We all know you don't give a damn about crime.  You wanted to defund the cops.  Support for sanctuary cities stems from your desire to open the flood gates to illegal immigration.

No one is fooled.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How about this one toxic maga fuckup and your belief system...
> 
> Do sanctuary cities experience more crime? A CGO Working Paper


Hahahaha!!! *Strike THREE!* You're OUT!!!




Your own sources have proven that you're a piece of shit LIAR.

So for the record ladies and gentlemen, sanctuary cities do *not* "reduce crime" as otto105 stated and we have confirmed that he is a genuine piece of shit Dumbocrat pushing pure misinformation.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How about the right leaning CATO...
> 
> 
> https://www.cato.org/blog/sanctuary-cities-reduce-deportations-without-increasing-crime


Son, you not only struck out already (three swings, three massive misses) but you're even too dumb to realize the obvious: the mere presence of an *illegal* alien is an increase in a crime that was committed AND an additional instance of aiding & abetting a criminal.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

Folks, this is an illustration on what the left does. In post #194, otto105 made the absolutely outrageous claim that illegal aliens "reduce crime":


otto105 said:


> - Sanctuary cities help save lives and *reduce crime*.


When I obliterated him with facts, he then resorted to posting "findings" which said that illegal aliens do *not increase crime*.

But there is a monumental fucking difference between not increasing crime and reducing crime. Night and day. Not even remotely the same thing.

Fuck the fascist left and their propaganda.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 5, 2022)

Just a reminder that the Dumbocrats created the new era of a _lawless_ society. It was done intentionally.








						LA Train Robbers Are Latter-Day Jesse and Frank James
					

No horses are used by the L.A. train robbers, the way the James Gang did. They just wait for the train to stop near a UPS facility.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey Democrats - how is that whole "Defund the Police" thing working out for you??? 








						Fight Crime: Arm America's Citizens
					

Law-abiding citizens deserve maximum freedom to acquire guns, defend themselves against criminals, and, when appropriate, erase them.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Feb 7, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Hey Democrats - how is that whole "Defund the Police" thing working out for you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's more guns working out for our police?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How's more guns working out for our police?


Just fine. Why?

I've never met an officer yet who didn't adamantly desire for every law-abiding American citizen to be armed. They don't fear law-abiding citizens. And, well, criminals don't follow laws, so they are _already_ armed.

How dumb do you feel right now? You tried to redirect the discussion away from the *failures* of your party/ideology, and it backfired big time!


----------



## otto105 (Feb 7, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Just fine. Why?
> 
> I've never met an officer yet who didn't adamantly desire for every law-abiding American citizen to be armed. They don't fear law-abiding citizens. And, well, criminals don't follow laws, so they are _already_ armed.
> 
> How dumb do you feel right now? You tried to redirect the discussion away from the *failures* of your party/ideology, and it backfired big time!


There was one in Minneapolis over the weekend, how did that go?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How's more guns working out for our police?


The police don't have a problem with law abiding people having guns, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 7, 2022)

otto105 said:


> There was one in Minneapolis over the weekend, how did that go?


"one" what?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> There was one in Minneapolis over the weekend, how did that go?


There was "one" *what*?!?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> "one" what?


You beat me to it! Fuck'n low-IQ left cannot even articulate a thought clearly & properly.


----------



## otto105 (Feb 8, 2022)

P@triot said:


> There was "one" *what*?!?


A legal gun owner shoot and killed by police.

How did him being a legal gun owner help him?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> A legal gun owner shoot and killed by police.
> 
> How did him being a legal gun owner help him?



He's *not* "legal". He's a _criminal_, asshat. It is illegal to shoot a police officer (or anyone else for that matter, except for in self-defense).
Even if your propaganda and alternate reality were true, all you did was PROVE that "Defunding the Police" was ignorant and cost lives.
Also, even _if_ your propaganda and alternate reality were true, we don't strip innocent people of basic rights for the crimes committed by other guilty people. That is ignorant, and it is some next-level fascism shit.
Congrats. In one short sentence, you managed to take three swings and miss all three times. Struck out!


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

otto105 said:


> A legal gun owner shoot and killed by police.
> 
> How did him being a legal gun owner help him?


No knock warrant.  Those things should be abolished.  I can't imagine a legitimate purpose for one.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> No knock warrant.  Those things should be abolished.  I can't imagine a legitimate purpose for one.


Are you serious? That's just _begging_ for an officer to get shot. How do I know NOT to shoot if they don't knock and identify themselves?


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 8, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Are you serious? That's just _begging_ for an officer to get shot. How do I know NOT to shoot if they don't knock and identify themselves?


Exactly.  The victim was sleeping.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> Exactly.  The victim was sleeping.


Why am I _not_ surprised that it was ultra left-wing Minneapolis? The left literally can't even serve a warrant properly 

If I'm sound asleep and my door is knocked down, my first inclination would be that it is a home invasion and that I need to get to my gun. Any normal person would.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

None of this is by accident. And nobody is _this_ stupid (not even the left). All of this is by design. The Democrats have created a lawless society, because that is what collapses societies. It's standard Cloward & Piven.


> After 11 months, Biden’s “border” remains wide open, if not functionally erased. Illegal aliens cascade across. Between Feb. 1 and Dec. 31, 2021, on Biden’s watch, Customs and Border Protection apprehended a record 1,956,596 illegal aliens on the southern “frontier,” versus 511,192 one year earlier, under then-President Donald Trump—up 283%.


A *283% increase* in crime along the border. Even incompetency doesn't explain that level of ineptitude. That's pure intent.








						By Design, Biden's Border Crisis Actually His Biggest Success
					

The unspoken truth is that Biden's open-border crisis is designed to import the maximum number of Future Democrats of America.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2022)

Is anyone the least bit surprised that the lawlessness all leads directly back to Nancy Pelosi and the Democrats?








						GOP Slams Pelosi, Capitol Police Leadership Over Capitol Riot
					

“We do believe strongly that there was negligence and a breakdown of leadership at the highest levels of the Capitol Police,” Banks says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 20, 2022)

Just remember folks - Democrats worked their ass off to "Defund the Police" *and* to let prisoners out of prison. This is all be design. None of it was by accident.








						Amazon Dodges the Consequence of Woke Policies
					

Amazon may have the resources to bail out of crime-ridden communities, but that is little consolation to the people left behind.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Mar 20, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Just remember folks - Democrats worked their ass off to "Defund the Police" *and* to let prisoners out of prison. This is all be design. None of it was by accident.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, all hail the fascist police state!


----------



## P@triot (Mar 23, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, all hail the fascist police state!


Yeah, all hail the lawless Dumbocrat criminal state!


----------



## P@triot (Mar 23, 2022)

$3 to $5 million dollar "smash & grab" in Beverly Hill, California because Dumbocrats went on a 5 year rant of "Defund the Police" while simultaneously releasing serious criminals from prisons, all to destabilize America because "Orange Man Bad".


----------



## otto105 (Mar 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> $3 to $5 million dollar "smash & grab" in Beverly Hill, California because Dumbocrats went on a 5 year rant of "Defund the Police" while simultaneously releasing serious criminals from prisons, all to destabilize America because "Orange Man Bad".


5 year rant?

That's what republics will still be on in 2025.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 23, 2022)

otto105 said:


> 5 year rant?
> 
> That's what republics will still be on in 2025.


We haven’t even been on a 1 year rant, clown. Have you seen any cities burned to the ground by conservatives? Have you seen any “Autonomous Zones” by conservatives?

No? Then shut the fuck up. You’re embarrassing yourself with these uninflected comments.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 23, 2022)

⁦‪Democrats‬⁩ have emboldened criminals to commit rapes in the middle of a store thanks to their “Defund The Police” bullshit and their policy of releasing violent criminals from prison.








						Video: Shoppers take matters into their own hands when man allegedly tries to rape woman in Walmart aisle
					

Shoppers at a Miami-area Walmart reportedly stopped an attempted rape on Sunday — and the incident was caught on camera. What happened? 	Police say a woman was shopping in a northwest Miami Walmart Sunday evening when 28-year-old Bredan Jarmal Harvey  approached her from behind, pulled up her...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## otto105 (Mar 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> We haven’t even been on a 1 year rant, clown. Have you seen any cities burned to the ground by conservatives? Have you seen any “Autonomous Zones” by conservatives?
> 
> No? Then shut the fuck up. You’re embarrassing yourself with these uninflected comments.


No, you guys have moved to restrict voting and committed the act of insurrection .


----------



## P@triot (Mar 24, 2022)

otto105 said:


> No, you guys have moved to restrict voting and committed the act of insurrection .


Democrats like Otto: "Whaaa...Whaaa...you guys want secure elections" 

Tell me you know Democrats can't win clean & fair elections without telling me you know that Democrats can't win clean & fair elections


----------



## P@triot (Mar 24, 2022)

Whoah! How big of an asshole do you look like right now, otto105?








						New York District Attorney Calls for End to Prosecuting Serious Crimes
					

In New York, criminals are learning that they have the keys to the city, and there’s little the justice system will now do about it.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Mar 24, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Democrats like Otto: "Whaaa...Whaaa...you guys want secure elections"
> 
> Tell me you know Democrats can't win clean & fair elections without telling me you know that Democrats can't win clean & fair elections


We won the last fair and clean election.

So there's that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 24, 2022)

otto105 said:


> We won the last fair and clean election.
> 
> So there's that.


What election was that?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 24, 2022)

otto105 said:


> We won the last fair and clean election.
> 
> So there's that.


Then why did you need to engage in all of that voter fraud? #AskingForAFriend


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 24, 2022)

Tax Man said:


> In truth these area of low cost life are the end result of the conservative people who lived and left a shithole


BULLSHIT CLAIM....you wishing it was so, doesn't make it so.  Lib policies lead to homelessness.  California and Portland and Austin are proof of this.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 25, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Then why did you need to engage in all of that voter fraud? #AskingForAFriend


What voter fraud?

Show the proof.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 25, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Really? What is the name of your city?



Pretty sure they aren't keen on out-of-towners ...


----------



## P@triot (Mar 26, 2022)

otto105 said:


> What voter fraud? Show the proof.


My pleasure!! Here is a database of voter fraud cases that were prosecuted. These are a matter of *public* *record*. Not a single one can be denied, debated, or dismissed. 








						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## otto105 (Mar 26, 2022)

P@triot said:


> My pleasure!! Here is a database of voter fraud cases that were prosecuted. These are a matter of *public* *record*. Not a single one can be denied, debated, or dismissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they represent what percentage of the total vote since 1986?

0.00008% or 0.00009%?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 26, 2022)

otto105 said:


> And they represent what percentage of the total vote since 1986?
> 
> 0.00008% or 0.00009%?


For every case successfully prosecuted, there are 10,000 that go unprosecuted.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 26, 2022)

candycorn said:


> I live in suburban Phoenix.
> 
> I didn't ask anyone's address.  Just the name of the city.
> 
> I'm always curious about all of these reports of a conservative paradise that doesn't seem to exist.


I also live in a Phoenix burb.  I almost never see any crime other than the stereotypical old fart running a red light because his/her reactions are so slow they've driven a block before they can press on the brake pedal.  Out of the twelve to fifteen guys I ride motorcycles with, on any given day, three to four are carrying.  We have a local Posse backing up the Sheriff's deputies to release them for tasks that require a certified LEO.  No crime, no noise, no graffiti. We even respect our neighbors who had Biden advertising in their yards or on their cars.  Of course, I've noticed that those Biden supporters aren't quite so enthusiastic anymore and are busily complaining about high prices and shortages in the markets.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, Poodle, I don't think Andy and Barnie are going to stand up to the ATF, but go ahead and try.


BATF agents are mostly bureaucrats.  When they try to operate in the field, you get fiascos like Waco where they tried to "serve" a no knock warrant by climbing in a second story window and failed, starting a expensive siege that ended in a large number of unnecessary deaths.  The local sheriff could have picked Koresh up any day while he was jogging down the roads near the compound.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Mar 26, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Ahh...more denial.
> 
> Dozens of blob supporters are charged with assault.  Explain.


Out of a crowd of over 120,000 demonstrators.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 26, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> For every case successfully prosecuted, there are 10,000 that go unprosecuted.


And your proof of that is.....?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 26, 2022)

otto105 said:


> And they represent what percentage of the total vote since 1986?
> 
> 0.00008% or 0.00009%?


Wait...I thought you just said it doesn't exist. I thought you just said you wanted proof.

Then, after I deliver proof, you move the goalposts and want to know the percentage.

In other words, as a leftist, you can't admit you were wrong. You'll just keep moving the goalposts every time you are proven wrong.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 26, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Wait...I thought you just said it doesn't exist. I thought you just said you wanted proof.
> 
> Then, after I deliver proof, you move the goalposts and want to know the percentage.
> 
> In other words, as a leftist, you can't admit you were wrong. You'll just keep moving the goalposts every time you are proven wrong.


They don't exist at 0.00008% of the vote.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 26, 2022)

The left's commitment to a lawless society included "Defund the Police". It has played a huge part of in the massive spike in serious crime across the US:








						Will 2021's Spike in Violent Crime Continue Into 2022?
					

Amid a spike in violent crime, a dozen U.S. cities set homicide records in 2021. Will they be able to turn that around in 2022?




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 26, 2022)

otto105 said:


> They don't exist at 0.00008% of the vote.


If it's such an insignificant number, why are you people wasting your time (and risking your freedom) to do it?  _Oops_!!!!


----------



## otto105 (Mar 26, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The left's commitment to a lawless society included "Defund the Police". It has played a huge part of in the massive spike in serious crime across the US:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The republic pols continuing to put guns on the streets is the issue.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The republic pols continuing to put guns on the streets is the issue.


Guns have been “on the streets” since 1776.

Your excuses are as pitiful as your ideology. Would you like to try again?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 27, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The republic pols continuing to put guns on the streets is the issue.




No.......that is a lie....backed up by 27 years of American experience....

Over  27 years,  from 1993  to the year 2015, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 19.4 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2019...guess what happened...

New Concealed Carry Report For 2020: 19.48 Million Permit Holders, 820,000 More Than Last Year despite many states shutting down issuing permits because of the Coronavirus - Crime Prevention Research Center


-- gun murder down 49%

--gun crime down 75%

--violent crime down 72%

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

*Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.*


This means that access to guns does not create gun crime........

what happened in 2015 to reverse the trend?

The democrats began their war on police, and ramped up their release of violent, repeat gun offenders into black communities...

Why do our democrat party controlled cities have gun crime problems?

1) the democrat party keeps releasing violent gun offenders...they have created a revolving door for criminals who use guns, and will release even the most serious gun offenders over and over again....why?   Probably because they realise that normal people don't use their guns for crime, so if they want to push gun control, they need criminals to shoot people.....so they keep releasing them....

2)  The democrat party keeps attacking the police.....driving the officers into not doing pro-active policing, cutting detective forces so that murders go unsolved..........


----------



## P@triot (Apr 12, 2022)

Democrats created the new era of a lawless society…








						Top Prosecutor Makes It 'Profitable to Do Crime in LA County,’ Sheriff Says
					

Under the policies of George Gascon, “it’s profitable to do crime in Los Angeles County,” Los Angeles County Sheriff Alex Villanueva says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Apr 13, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Democrats created the new era of a lawless society…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 14, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How so?


Read the 30 or so links in this thread. It will explain _everything_ to you.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 14, 2022)

Just a reminder - Democrats created the new era of a lawless society:








						'Tired of it': California dads fight rampant crime by retrieving stolen items, beating up robbers, tracking thefts — but now they're moving to Texas
					

A pair of neighborhood dads in Los Angeles, California, have taken matters into their own hands to fight soaring crime in recent months. But now, they say they're "tired of it" and have decided to pack their bags with their families and ditch the area.The two neighbors, identified only as...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2022)

Remember in November, when you're filling out your ballots, that the Democrats ushered in the ugly era of a lawless society...








						Under Cartel Control: Life on This Stretch of Rio Grande
					

The Daily Signal visits a water treatment plant in Hidalgo, Texas, to speak with local stakeholders about the surge of illegal immigrants.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Apr 15, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Read the 30 or so links in this thread. It will explain _everything_ to you.


How is anyone supposed to learn anything from websites like the blaze?

Where is actual proof?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How is anyone supposed to learn anything from websites like the blaze?


Well that's what happens with facts. You learn from them (if you're not a low-IQ leftist)


otto105 said:


> Where is actual proof?


The proof is in each link. Defund the police happened no matter how much you deny it.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 16, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Well that's what happens with facts. You learn from them (if you're not a low-IQ leftist)
> 
> The proof is in each link. Defund the police happened no matter how much you deny it.


Yes, one can learn from facts, you just don’t find them much on Q media silos.

Defund the Police was a slogan for demanding less police violence.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Defund the Police was a slogan for demanding less police violence.


Defund the Police was a movement/policy by Democrats to actually defund the police. It happened no matter how much you wish it didn't.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2022)

When you head to the polls this November, just remember that Democrats created the new era of a completely lawless society...


> Gascon’s changes to LA’s prosecutorial system are “negatively impacting communities of color” and “murder victims’ families,” Cady says.











						Prosecutors Decry Disturbing Results of DA George Gascon's Policies
					

LA County District Attorney George Gascon has “completely abandoned his responsibility to the public,” ex-prosecutor Kathy Cady says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2022)

When you head to the polls this November, just remember that Democrats created the new era of a completely lawless society...








						Moms of Murdered Sons Want Justice From LA’s Progressive Prosecutor
					

Emma Rivas, whose son was shot to death, says “a lot of people are not going to get justice with Gascon in office, and that's really sad.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Apr 18, 2022)

P@triot said:


> When you head to the polls this November, just remember that Democrats created the new era of a completely lawless society...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J6 and wingnut violence show different.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2022)

This is what liberal cities look like in the left’s new era of a total lawless society…








						A 67-year-old woman was hit on the head and pushed down the stairs of a New York subway station by a man stealing her purse
					

On Saturday, a purse snatcher punched a 67-year-old woman in the head before he knocked her down the stairs of a subway station in Manhattan.The New York Post reported that the man attacked the woman just before 7:00 a.m. this past Tuesday. The attack took place at the 42nd Street-Port Authority...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Failzero (Apr 18, 2022)

American cities will have favelas soon


----------



## otto105 (Apr 18, 2022)

Yeah, there's no crime in rural america, except for all that crime.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Really?  What is the name of your city?


Redding Ca. ( Ultra Conservative Shasta County )


----------



## candycorn (Apr 18, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Really?  What is the name of your city?


zero crime... really. LOL


----------



## P@triot (Apr 20, 2022)

Democrats refuse to enforce immigration laws, our rioting laws, our looting laws, or any other law unless they can leverage it to hurt conservatives.

They have created the new era of a lawless society. Like every other ignorant decision they make, this too shall come back to bite them in the ass.








						Stop Making Towns ‘Petri Dish for Social Experiments,’ Local Leaders Say
					

When lawbreakers don’t have to go to court, officials can’t ensure they’re getting needed help, a Pico Rivera City Council member says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 7, 2022)

Democrats refuse to enforce our most basic laws. They continue to let violent criminals go free. They have created the new era of a lawless society.








						Man rapes pregnant woman after being released that same week for raping another woman at a homeless encampment, police say
					

Seattle police say one man raped a pregnant woman after being released in the investigation of a prior rape at the same homeless encampment.  	Myron Lee Jacobs is accused of raping a woman at his tent in the encampment near the intersection of Sixth Avenue South and Airport Way South.  	Police...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 8, 2022)

Democrats will do _anything_ to stay in power…


> At the 2020 funeral of Rep. John Lewis, D-Ga., former President Barack Obama crudely proposed bringing in Puerto Rico and Washington, D.C., as states—and with them likely four left-wing senators.





> Obama’s “eulogy” also damned the 180-year-old Senate filibuster. Yet as a senator, Obama himself resorted to the filibuster in an effort to block the nomination of Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito.





> Court-packing—the attempt to enlarge the size of the Supreme Court for short-term political purposes—used to be a dirty word in the history of American jurisprudence.
> 
> The tradition of a nine-person Supreme Court is now 153 years old. The last attempt to expand it for political gain was President Franklin Roosevelt’s failed effort in 1937. FDR’s gambit was so blatantly political that even his overwhelming Democratic majority in Congress rebuffed him.











						Losing the People? Then Change the Rules
					

Court-packing used to be a dirty word in the history of American jurisprudence. Yet now “court packing” is a law school cause celebre.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 8, 2022)

The left is fully committed to a lawless society in hopes of collapsing the United States…








						Protecting Imprisoned Women From Men Who Say They’re Women
					

Facilities such as Rikers Island have been pressured to bend to a vocal minority and house male prisoners who identify as female with women.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 8, 2022)

Democrats are committed to not enforcing even our most basic laws so that they can collapse the United States, blame capitalism, and replace it with a socialist totalitarian state (Cloward & Piven)


> President Joe Biden and his homeland security chief have pushed policies that have made life easier for cartels smuggling drugs and illegal immigrants across the southern border, a top Border Patrol agent in Texas says.











						Homeland Security Chief ‘Should Be Ashamed,’ Union Leader Says
					

A Border Patrol agent and union official who works the Rio Grande Valley also says Biden falsely accused agents of "whipping" illegal aliens.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 8, 2022)

The left is fully committed to a lawless society in hopes of collapsing the United States…


> We are supposed to believe that with fewer police we will have less violent crime. Any 10-year-old recognizes the sentiment as absurd.











						The Age of the Absurd
					

In terms of absurdities the cultural elites believe, and have convinced masses of people to believe, there has never been a time like today.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Failzero (May 8, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The left is fully committed to a lawless society in hopes of collapsing the United States…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cloward / Piven (The Browning of America)


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2022)

Democrats have weaponized government and use it to violate every law we have on the books...








						House Republicans Call for Probe of FBI Raid on Project Veritas
					

"The whole idea of journalism is to get sources to trust you," says Project Veritas' James O'Keefe. A baseless FBI raid compromised that.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2022)

And a Democrat Administration is not only doing nothing to stop it, they have publicly _encouraged_ it.








						It’s Illegal, but Pro-Abortion Protesters Still Target Justices’ Homes
					

Pro-abortion protesters are visiting the homes of the Supreme Court's six conservative justices, calling on them to let Roe v. Wade stand.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2022)

Democrat minions engaged in extreme acts of lawlessness, while Democrats in public offices encouraged it and refused to stop it...








						Reporter Recounts What He Saw Covering 2020 Riots
					

Townhall reporter Julio Rosas reveals what he witnessed covering the riots of 2020, when American cities burned.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2022)

Democrats are letting violent criminals out of prison early and they are refusing to even prosecute new violent crimes. They have created the new era of lawless society...








						Trans child molester given lenient sentence thanks to far-left policies now charged with first-degree murder
					

Hannah Tubbs, the infamous transgender criminal who was convicted of sexually assaulting a young girl, is now accused of committing first-degree murder.Who is Tubbs?Tubbs, a biological male, generated national headlines in January after being sentenced to just two years in a juvenile detention...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2022)

See? There is no denying it. The Democrats are deeply committed to a lawless society where they can commit any crime they want without fear of prosecution.


> *A Soros-backed prosecutor refuses to prosecute the man who attacked* comedian Dave Chappelle onstage.











						In Los Angeles, a Breakdown of Civilization
					

The unwillingness to charge Chappelle’s attacker with a felony fits District Attorney George Gascon’s general soft-on-crime pattern.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2022)

The disgusting Democrat Party has created the new era of lawless society…


> The political arm of the liberal legal group Demand Justice, *which advocates packing the Supreme Court*, *contributed $5,000** last year to the campaign* *of* Fairfax County Commonwealth’s Attorney *Steve Descano*, who is among local prosecutors backed by liberal organizations tied to billionaire financier George Soros.
> 
> *Descano, a Democrat, has refused to prosecute some criminal offenses* in his Northern Virginia jurisdiction, most recently taking no action against pro-abortion activists who rallied in front of the homes of Justices Samuel Alito and Amy Coney Barrett to protest a pending Supreme Court ruling to end abortion on demand.


The Democrats are so dirty it’s just repulsive. Someone needs to come for _every_ last one of these mother-fuckers. Bring criminal charges for bribery, the Emoluments Clause, dereliction of duty, and more.








						Planned Parenthood Leader a Donor to Prosecutor Who Won’t Charge Protesters at Justices’ Homes
					

Despite a Virginia statute, Commonwealth’s Attorney Steve Descano says protesters are “peacefully exercising their First Amendment rights.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2022)

Piece of shit (and former Adolf Hiter Nazi) George Soros has interfered in elections where he doesn’t even live to get extremist DA’s elected so that they won’t properly prosecute criminals.

The new era of the Democrat lawless society…


----------



## P@triot (May 25, 2022)

Democrats openly advocating for the American people to commit crimes…


> Washington *Democratic* congressional candidate Rebecca Parson has a unique idea to solve the homelessness crisis: *break into empty homes*











						Socialist running as Democrat for Congress wants a million Americans to break into empty homes to force Housing for All bill
					

Washington Democratic congressional candidate Rebecca Parson has a unique idea to solve the homelessness crisis: break into empty homes and force Congress to pass a Housing for All law.Parsons is a member of the Democratic Socialists of America.What are the details?Parson, who is running for the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 27, 2022)

In other words, a “safe haven” for _crime_…








						San Diego City Council Declares Itself First Abortion ‘Safe Haven’
					

San Diego City Council members argue the city has a responsibility to show it is a safe place for reproductive freedom.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2022)

More indisputable evidence that the Democrats continue to promote and facilitate a completely lawless society…

A District Attorney’s job is to _prosecute_ crime - not ignore existing laws.
Crime is off the charts in San Francisco thanks to idiot Democrats



> Before that, he vowed not to prosecute cases involving quality-of-life crimes, such as public camping, prostitution, public urination, and blocking a sidewalk. It was all part of his new lenient approach to criminal justice.


Imaging “vowing” not to uphold the fucking law. Democrats are absolutely _disgusting_.








						Radical socialist San Francisco DA poised to be ousted from his job in embarrassing fashion
					

San Francisco's far-left socialist district attorney Chesa Boudin promised a "new vision" and "radical change" to the Bay Area's criminal justice system. He was was supposed to usher in a utopian period of peace and safety by ending mass incarceration, the war on drugs, and the criminalization...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2022)

More indisputable evidence that the Democrats continue to promote and facilitate a completely lawless society…


> The recall effort is the second attempt by opponents of Gascon, who have sought to blame him, in part, for a *surge of crime* in the region. He took office in December 2020 and immediately implemented a series of progressive reforms that include *not* seeking cash bail or the death penalty, *not* prosecuting children as adults, even for serious crimes, and other measures.


Leftist DA’s refuse to fucking uphold the law. Disgusting.








						Los Angeles DA George Gascon recall support grows: ‘Figuratively and literally’ in voters' hands
					

Opponents of Los Angeles County District Attorney George Gascon said they are close to collecting the signatures needed to trigger a recall for the embattled prosecutor.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2022)

The left is fully committed to a lawless society in hopes of collapsing the United States…








						Report: Illegal Immigrant Population Jumps by Nearly 1.4 Million Under Biden
					

The Biden border crisis continues.




					bongino.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 13, 2022)

Democrats are committed to not enforcing even our most basic laws so that they can collapse the United States, blame capitalism, and replace it with a socialist totalitarian state (Cloward & Piven)








						Liberal Prosecutors Say They Won’t Enforce Abortion Bans
					

Some attorneys across the country say they won't prosecute individuals who violate abortion bans in red states if Roe v. Wade is overturned.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 15, 2022)

This what *#DefundThePolice* looks like. On a side note, want to bet Dumbocrats don't scream for "knife control"?








						Two California police officers slain after responding to stabbing report, officials say
					

Two California police officers were killed Tuesday night after responding to a report of a stabbing in the Los Angeles area, officials said. The officers were fatally shot at around 5:10 p.m. local time after responding to a call at a motel, Capt. Andrew Meyer of the Los Angeles County Sheriff's...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2022)

Democrats continue to advocate for a lawless society…


> It has become necessary to *dissolve the Supreme Court* of the United States. *The first step is…ignore this ruling*. You're a court? Why and how do think you can enforce your rulings? - Democrat Keith Olbermann


Indisputable proof of the extremism of the left. You never would have seen a Democrat advocating for the lawlessness of ignoring the Supreme Court just a couple of short decades ago.








						Keith Olbermann loses it over 2A SCOTUS ruling, demands court be 'dissolved' — then disparages Amy Coney Barrett
					

Liberal commentator Keith Olbermann demanded Thursday that the Supreme Court be dissolved after the court, once again, reaffirmed the Second Amendment.What did the court rule?The Supreme Court struck down a New York law that required residents seeking a concealed carry permit to demonstrate...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 24, 2022)

Democrats have embraced fascism in its purest form. They use Nazi Brownshirt violent tactics to achieve the political agendas.


> 'Enough is enough with peaceful protest'


They call _for_ violence. They engage _in_ violence. The modern-left is the culmination of every form of evil that mankind has ever had to face.








						Antifa, radical leftists reportedly call for 'night of rage' in wake of SCOTUS abortion overturn: 'Enough is enough with peaceful protest'
					

Antifa expert Andy Ngo on Friday posted screenshots of tweets from Antifa-affiliated groups and other radical leftists around the country calling for a "night of rage" and similar actions in the wake of the  	U.S. Supreme Court's overturn of Roe v. Wade, which has permitted abortion nationwide...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 24, 2022)

Democrats have embraced fascism in its purest form. They use Nazi Brownshirt violent tactics to achieve the political agendas.


> "Go to the home of every Supreme Court justice who just voted to kill women. Let them know how you feel," Kasky tweeted.


They call _for_ violence. They engage _in_ violence. The modern-left is the culmination of every form of evil that mankind has ever had to face.








						Parkland survivor tries to delete 'inciting' tweet about SCOTUS justices — but the internet is forever
					

'Might as well let everyone see your tweet'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 24, 2022)

P@triot said:


> They call _for_ violence. They engage _in_ violence. The modern-left is the culmination of every form of evil that mankind has ever had to face.





P@triot said:


> They call _for_ violence. They engage _in_ violence. The modern-left is the culmination of every form of evil that mankind has ever had to face.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2022)

The left resorts to violence and destruction when they don’t get their way…








						Video: Pro-abortion protesters try to storm Arizona state Capitol, lawmakers 'held hostage.' Kari Lake calls the event a 'real insurrection.'
					

A pro-abortion protest escalated into a tense situation where police had to use tear gas to disperse the mob gathered outside the Arizona state Capitol.Hours after the U.S. Supreme Court overturned Roe v. Wade on Friday, approximately 8,000 pro-abortion protesters demonstrated outside the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2022)

The _disgusting_ lawless left…


> A growing number of liberal prosecutors throughout the country appear determined to protect abortion despite a Supreme Court ruling ending abortion on demand.


They refuse to uphold even our most basic laws.








						Enforcing Anti-Abortion Laws Isn't Pro-Life or Pro-Choice. It’s Rule of Law.
					

Anti-abortion laws aren't the only laws liberal prosecutors have refused to enforce because they don't like them, in a dereliction of duty.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2022)

The disgusting lawless left…


> It's all about rejecting the divine order, which made civilization possible and returning to chaos


Everything is designed to reject reality.








						What 'Men Give Birth,' 'Defund Police' Have in Common
					

If you ask those who claim men give birth or who seek to defund the police, "Do you believe in chaos?" most won't know why you're asking.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

The fascist, lawless left won't even obey the laws of their own state.








						Major City to Pay for Travel Costs for Employees Seeking Abortions
					

Cincinnati will reimburse government employees seeking abortions and other “eligible medical care” they cannot get within an 150-mile radius.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

The lawless thugs of the left…








						'Night of rage' protests erupt into violence across the country: Fox News HQ targeted, fireworks shot at police, pro-life woman attacked, journalists assaulted
					

Protests erupted across the country following the Supreme Court overturning Roe v. Wade. In major U.S. cities, pro-abortion protesters violently clashed with law enforcement on Friday. Washington, D.C.Antifa-linked pro-abortion group Jane's Revenge vowed to undertake a "night of rage" after the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

The lawless thus of the left…








						Pro-Life Center Attacked by Pro-Abortion Thugs. It's 'Going to Get Worse.'
					

Susan Campbell, executive director of a pro-life center, recounts how her Virginia facility was vandalized by pro-abortion extremists.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

The lawless left is working to make sex crimes legal so that they can sexually assault people with impunity…








						New Model Penal Code Is Setback for Victims of Sex Crimes
					

The American Law Institute revised the Model Penal Code over objections of those who prosecute sex crimes and those who work with victims.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2022)

The lawless thugs of the left refuse to enforce even our most basic laws…








						90 Democrat Prosecutors Refuse to Enforce Pro-Life Laws
					

These attorneys represent a total of 91.5 million constituents, including 12 states where abortion has been banned or is likely to be banned.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2022)

The lawless left thugs setting goals for breaking the law while simultaneously promoting “rage”.








						Pro-Abortion Women’s March Aims for 1,000 Arrests at White House Rally
					

Women’s March activists hope to see 1,000 arrests outside the White House when they protest the Supreme Court’s overturning of Roe v. Wade.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 15, 2022)

Democrats created the era of a lawless society…








						Law, ICE Are “Irrelevant” to Biden Administration
					

President Joe Biden has been functionally abolishing Immigration and Customs Enforcement from his first day in office.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 15, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...


I agree, the sheriff's want gun proliferation and the strongarm tactics they will use when we'll armed.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2022)

No shit. Democrats refuse to enforce even our most basic laws (like the immigration laws that make us a sovereign nation).








						GOP Report Faults Biden Policies for Spike in Illegal Immigration, Crime
					

The GOP senators' report didn't hold back on its anger at President Joe Biden’s border policies that are encouraging illegal immigration.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 19, 2022)

Democrats continues to violate all of our laws - including the most basic tenants of the US Constitution.

Abortion is _exclusively_ the purview of the states. Fascist Joe Biden has *zero* authority over abortion. And the Executive branch *cannot* make, alter, or abolish law - _ever_.








						Texas Sues Biden Over Emergency Abortions
					

Texas sues the Department of Health and Human Services to “ensure that the Left’s abortion agenda can’t reach Texas babies.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2022)

This is what happens with liberalism. Their failed ideology creates failure.








						Starbucks Closures Show How Companies Dodge Woke Consequences
					

In a video leaked on Twitter, Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz blasts city leaders who’ve failed to contain crime.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 22, 2022)

The lawless left...


> When a Democrat occupies the White House, you can be reasonably sure that administrative agencies will start bending rules to get results that they can’t get through normal procedures.











						Federal Judge Blocks Biden’s Attempt to Reinterpret Discrimination Laws
					

A lower court calls out Biden administration shenanigans based on a limited opinion by Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch, and that’s good.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 8, 2022)

Imagine being the state attorney and vowing not to uphold the law. Unfuckingbelievable. The lawless left.








						DeSantis suspends progressive, Soros-backed state attorney who vowed not to enforce state laws on abortion and child sex operations: 'When you make yourself above the law, you have violated your duty'
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis announced on Thursday that progressive State Attorney Andrew Warren was suspended for neglect of duty and allegedly pledging not to uphold the laws of the state. "We are suspending Soros-backed 13th Circuit State Attorney Andrew Warren for neglecting his duties as he...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 19, 2022)

The disgusting Democrats have created a completely lawless society…








						'People are getting really tired of this': Looters ransack 7-Eleven after 'street takeover'; separate incident blocks drivers — some of whom had 'family emergencies'
					

A "street takeover" earlier spawned an "angry" mob of looters who ripped off and ransacked a 7-Eleven store, Los Angeles police said in a press release. What are the details? 	The street takeover occurred at the intersection of Figueroa Street and El Segundo Boulevard around 12:40 a.m. Monday...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 19, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a lie.


Just a reminder that the Democrats started weaponizing government under the Obama Regime - and no amount of desperate denials from CCJ when change the *facts*.








						Majority of American voters now think the FBI has become 'Biden's Gestapo'
					

According to a Rasmussen poll published on Thursday, 53% of voters now agree with the statement that there is "a group of politicized thugs at the top of the FBI who are using the FBI ... as Joe Biden's personal Gestapo." The Gestapo were the official secret police of Nazi Germany. The sentiment...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## San Souci (Aug 20, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Daily Observation:
> Democrat Voters are the sludge of our society.
> They are violent fanatics who murder policemen.
> They block traffic and pull people out of their cars and beat them.
> ...


And they also support child mutilation because of those faggot Trannies.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 20, 2022)

The Democrats have been deliberately soft on crime and releasing violent offenders, knowing that more violence and death would follow, in their effort to get the public to turn against legal gun owners.  All those deaths from violent offenders being released are on the leftist politicians heads.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 31, 2022)

The lawless Democrats continue to break our most basic laws…








						Philadelphia Sued for Illegally Funding Abortions
					

Thomas More Society helps Philadelphia residents sue city after the mayor announced funds would go to a state abortion group.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 15, 2022)

The lawless left doing what they do…








						Biden’s Proposed Public Benefits for Aliens Rule Akin to Unfunded Mandate
					

Placing limits and rules on public benefits for aliens and setting eligibility conditions holds down costs. Biden's rule does the opposite.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 25, 2022)

Americans continue to die because the Democrats are committed to a lawless society (to collapse the US). They encourage and facilitate illegals invading the United States while also fighting to “defund the police”.








						Sheriff: Florida deputy killed by construction worker in hit-and-run is illegal immigrant who was expelled from US in 2021; police uncover 'serious' immigration concern during investigation
					

A Florida sheriff's deputy was killed in a deadly hit-and-run by an illegal immigrant who had previously been expelled from the United States – only to illegally cross the southern border again, according to law enforcement officials. During the investigation, police uncovered a "serious"...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2022)

The Democrats created the new era of a lawless society. To the point that even institutions committed to law enforcement now refuse to enforce the law.








						Firebombed Wisconsin Pro-Life Center Has Not Heard From FBI Since May
					

In May, Wisconsin Family Action was set ablaze and vandalized. Now the organization says the FBI hasn't been in touch for months.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 5, 2022)

The Democrats created the new era of a lawless society.








						27 of Top 30 Crime-Ridden Cities Run by Democrats
					

A new report shows that the Democrat-run cities and counties are responsible for rising crime rates in Republican states.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 7, 2022)

Americans continue to die because the Democrats are committed to a lawless society (to collapse the US). They encourage and facilitate violence in the United States while also fighting to “defund the police”.








						27 of Top 30 Crime-Ridden Cities Run by Democrats
					

A new report shows that the Democrat-run cities and counties are responsible for rising crime rates in Republican states.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 7, 2022)

Americans continue to experience crime and face unnecessary risks because the Democrats are committed to a lawless society (to collapse the US). They encourage and facilitate violence in the United States while also fighting to “defund the police”.








						Tom Cotton Slams Merrick Garland For Allowing Illegal Protests
					

Tom Cotton slammed Attorney General Merrick Garland for allowing illegal protesting at Supreme Court justices' houses to continue.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 27, 2022)

Americans continue to experience crime and face unnecessary risks because the Democrats are committed to a lawless society (to collapse the US). They encourage and facilitate violence in the United States while also fighting to “defund the police”.








						Gun-toting masked thug threatens worker inside Philly deli while his accomplice drags out their prize — an ATM
					

A gun-toting masked man threatened a worker inside a Philadelphia deli Thursday night while his accomplice, also masked, dragged an ATM out of the corner market in the 200 block of West Olney Avenue.What are the details?Police said the two men entered the Martinez Deli just before 8:00 p.m. One...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 27, 2022)

Businesses are closing their doors because Democrats have ushered in the era of lawlessness…








						'Our city is in peril': Portland business owner closes store — and posts scathing note on front door blasting criminals, authorities who fail to punish them
					

A Portland, Oregon, business owner permanently closed her store this week — and posted a scathing note on the front door blasting criminals as well as authorities who fail to punish them. What are the details? 	“Our city is in peril,” the note on the door of Rains PDX read. “Small businesses...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 8, 2022)

The left’s contempt for law and law enforcement is palpable…








						Fox News reporter makes damning observations about Biden's callousness toward border crisis
					

Fox News reporter Bill Melugin made damning observations on Wednesday about President Joe Biden's callous attitude regarding the border crisis."An observation on sinking Border Patrol morale," Melugin wrote on Twitter. "One day after President says the border isn’t important enough to visit, a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 9, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The left’s contempt for law and law enforcement is palpable…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China didnt even jave to order their employee....joe biden.....to open the border.....the democrats did that all on their own.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 1, 2023)

P@triot said:


> Every last one of them is going to throw a tantrum like a toddler, but the ignoring of law “sanctuary” nonsense started with them and their bullshit “sanctuary city”.
> 
> You wanted it…you _got_ it. Sheriffs across the nation are properly upholding the US Constitution as they took an oath to do. Any new federal gun laws by Joe Biden and the Democrats will be useless.
> 
> ...




A look at crime increasing in 2023......

*We’ve seen the pattern across the nation. Change enforcement of criminal codes so that actions that once were considered serious crimes to simple misdemeanors, refuse to prosecute, let criminals roam freely to terrorize once again.*
*
In other words if you can’t get cities to defund the police directly, create such a difficult job for them that they more or less quit doing the job they do best: stopping crime and protecting citizens.

And while they’ve been very unsuccessful in getting actual police departments to lose funding, they have been moderately effective at installing DA’s who just refuse to enforce the laws as written. 

And now a couple of states they’ve been most effective at getting “criminal reforms” passed and laws changed so that criminals en masse don’t have a healthy fear of committing crime.
*
*New York led the way on this with its “bail reform” law that was passed by touting how fair it was to those who had been prejudiced by the system. Now a couple of years into it being law, New York is a crime ridden tenement smelling of weed, with blind assaults being committed on innocent bystanders, and rotating doors at the precinct booking offices where some criminals literally are being charged multiple times per day and are back out on the street before the arresting officer has finished their paperwork.*









						Why Crime Will Explode In 2023
					






					townhall.com


----------

